# May 6th election? Who gets your vote?



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

OK I hold my hands up to the fact that at the age of 26 I have never voted!

Im thinking that I may have to drag my carcass out for the forth coming general election however. I've long been of the opinion that all the political parties were much of a muchness so it didn't really matter who got in. I know that the last two years have been a bit pants under Labour what with the shocking state of the economy and all but having seen some of the more unsavoury parties gaining seats as a result of protest votes I figure it's time to make my tiny voice heard.

I'm now of the opinion that it's probably better the devil you know and will be voting labour. I'm terrified that such vital ammenities as the NHS and the tax credit system would vanish under the Conservatives (plus David Camerons repeated attempts at coming across as hip and cool make me cringe!). I think the Lib Dems lack substance and gusto and don't even get me started on the BNP.....

What's everyone's thoughts on upcoming election? Who gets your vote and what do you think the likely outcome will be?

Keep it civil peeps


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Bit brave asking about politics.  Whilst I do believe that everyone should vote and there should be a fine for those that dont, yeah, yeah, I know they're all wastes of spaces etc, dont ask me who to vote for study everything and make up your own minds. I'm not going to go down this route, I remember too well the last time.  I shall vote for whoever I feel would be better for the country than the other guy. BUT I doubt very much if it will be Labour.  ALthough they could prove me wrong.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Green


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Labour....................... I cant see the point in voting it dont make a difference. Well I dont see that is does.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

bird said:


> Bit brave asking about politics.


lol yes I realize this! Having just been watching the news however like it or not it's something we're all going to have to turn our attentions to in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Labour...better the devil you know is my opinion atm. I don't trust Cameron as far as I could throw him (plus I fear that the tories would lead to even greater isolation of the lower classes and less privileged), and the Lib Dems are too inexperienced for my liking...i'm not mad about labour either really but I feel that not voting may as well be a vote for the BNP as a party like that will only get in through voter apathy a nd overall low turnout - so i will vote purely to do my bit against that happening!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I've set up a poll so people can vote for their preferred party anonymously if they want to. A mini PF general election to get you all warmed up for the real thing lol


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Labour most probably, although I am now 35 and I have never voted. Besides I will have more important things to do on 6th May as Katie turns 13 on that day.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I acctully have no idea  I dont even know what changes each will make etc etc


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

"Better the devil you know" is a dangerous attitude sometimes.

That's why Labour won't be getting my vote. 

When my mum brought us up (as a single parent) we had a conservative government. My mum was granted the right to buy her council home, my brother won a scholarship to a Grammar school and then went on to get a free university education, and as for me, well I was able to get out and work for what I was worth from the age of 14 (and a 14 year old isn't worth much LOL). I was able to get my own council flat at 17 in a nice area within a few months of going on the waiting list, before going to college full time, and eventually (after working my up the ladder) travelling the world, setting up my own businesses and buying my own house.

All of these things did not seem "strange" things to aspire towards, despite us being the kids of a single parent family on benefits living on a council estate.

And now, I see kids who have grown up under a Labour government applying for jobs with us at the age of 16/17. They cannot spell. They cannot do basic arithmetic. Some of the older applicants have been to university and have a £15,000 debt hanging around their necks. "Right To Buy" has been removed now that the council has sold the homes off to Housing Associations. One girl in our employment waited 3 years to get a council flat in a rough area, and she will never be able to afford to save a big enough deposit to buy a home of her own because of the staggeringly high prices of housing. They are being taxed 20% of their earnings as soon as they start working (I was rarely taxed in the early days, and when I was taxed it was only 10%).

I was abroad when Labour won power from the Conservatives and was really interested to see how a Labour government would change the country to help those who are less well off. I thought there would be MORE opportunities, but it turned out there were LESS. Nowadays, I think it is VERY difficult for a child in the same circumstances I was to lift their head up and get out of hand to mouth living. The Torys seemed to offer incentives to those who worked hard, but Labour's incentives to those same people seem to be based purely around having babies at a young age, and guaranteeing that when they do end up stacking shelves in Iceland for a living that they can at least expect £5.80 an hour for doing so.

I wouldn't say Labour are a safe choice for the future of the country's kids (privileged or poor).


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive got to admit i havnt voted for years i always voted conservative purly because i was born and brought up conservative then i thought ime only voting for them because my dad was a conservative would never ever have voted for anyone else and i didnt really know anything about politics at all. T.b.h i dont really get into converstaions about what anyone votes as i think we vote for who we think will be good for us personally, unless you are very rich we dont have the luxury of being able to vote for who would be good for a country has a whole, so its a personal thing.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Plaid Cymru


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Can I just ask...rather than who you will be voting for, what about why it is you won't be voting (if that's the case)?

The majority here are women, and it is still less that 100 years ago that you won the right to vote. Before then, you had no voice.

Was it more important back then? Is it less important now? How would you feel if the government said "Well, women don't seem bothered about voting nowadays, so we may as well put the law back to how it was before?"

I don't think Emily Davison would have thrown herself under the King's horse if she knew that within less than 100 years women her age would say "Can't be bothered to vote".


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Can I just ask...rather than who you will be voting for, what about why it is you won't be voting (if that's the case)?
> 
> The majority here are women, and it is still less that 100 years ago that you won the right to vote. Before then, you had no voice.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that women "can't be bothered to vote" I just think that there is an apathy towards voting amongst young people in general, irrespective of gender. Older generations seem to vote in accordance with whom their parents, grand parents voted for etc but with each new wave of voters the political parties seem to have lost touch with them more and more.

As a relatively young person preparing to vote for the first time I still think that all the forerunners in this election campaign are bad to a greater or lesser extent. The thing is this time around, having watched the BNP gain seats in certain areas I'd hate to think that my "makes no difference" attitude had contributed, even in a small way, to such people gaining in power.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe this is a good way to pick?

Party Picker - Decide which UK party to vote for. Find your way through political spin.

Or not!!! It doesn't work.  Oh i was hoping that would be a lazy way to do it


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> Maybe this is a good way to pick?
> 
> Party Picker - Decide which UK party to vote for. Find your way through political spin.
> 
> Or not!!! It doesn't work.  Oh i was hoping that would be a lazy way to do it


lol I just went all through it to discover that as well! I think that site was set up by lib dem for lib dem lol


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Baby British said:


> lol I just went all through it to discover that as well! I think that site was set up by lib dem for lib dem lol


I know yeh, i am gutted though, cause now that means i have to actually read their policies. haha. Or i just won't vote, they're all as bad as each other. Who is there anyway...

Tories
Conservatives
Labor
Green
BNP

Who else? lol.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I'm not sure that women "can't be bothered to vote" I just think that there is an apathy towards voting amongst young people in general, irrespective of gender. Older generations seem to vote in accordance with whom their parents, grand parents voted for etc but with each new wave of voters the political parties seem to have lost touch with them more and more.
> 
> As a relatively young person preparing to vote for the first time I still think that all the forerunners in this election campaign are bad to a greater or lesser extent. The thing is this time around, having watched the BNP gain seats in certain areas I'd hate to think that my "makes no difference" attitude had contributed, even in a small way, to such people gaining in power.


Maybe in 2018 there will be a massive surge in women voting when they announce the 100 year anniversary of women being able to vote?

As for all forerunners being bad to a greater or lesser extent, I am afraid that doesn't change.

The idea is to change your vote and try to keep that "political pendulum" somewhere around centre.

Labour push it towards the left, and the conservatives push it towards the right.

Currently, the pendulum is far too left. That's why for instance, an applicant for housing who states they are a black, polish, single, lesbian mother of 2 children (one of whom is disabled) - even if it's not true, gets placed higher up the "priority" list than a single white equivalent. 
The need for a roof above your head is not made more urgent by either your skin colour, country of birth, relationship status, sexuality or other things, but when the pendulum swings to the left, it is agreed that these things ARE the most important deciding factors.
When the pendulum swings too far to the right, the opposite happens (think BNP...an extreme right party).

The pendulum currently needs nudging slightly towards the right. A couple of terms with the Conservatives would get it pretty central.

And thus begins the political shift.

A warning though as to what happens when the pendulum stays on the left too long can be taken from Hitler and The Worker's Party (later known as the Nazis) in Germany. When a left-sided party remains in power too long, right-winged parties become more and more extreme in their views and reactions. This is how the Nazi's gained power.

If Labour get one more term, I do predict that the next election after that (2014) will see a massive winning of seats by the BNP. That's what history teaches us. Far left is met with far right. Ordinary people lose their common sense and become so disillusioned that they vote for parties with extreme views, just to get the 80% of the manifesto they agree with. hmy:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Maybe in 2018 there will be a massive surge in women voting when they announce the 100 year anniversary of women being able to vote?


Equally though comparetively few people do actually vote and as i said previously I don't believe this is restricted to just women. For example if every student in the country voted for a party then that party would be elected irrespective of polls by the rest of the nation.

I'd hate to draw parallels with any conflicts that occurred as a result of politics but I wouldn't say it's the "better the devil you know" approach to voting thats the main danger but the protest votes which only serve to spite voters in the long term.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I know yeh, i am gutted though, cause now that means i have to actually read their policies. haha. Or i just won't vote, they're all as bad as each other. Who is there anyway...
> 
> Tories
> Conservatives
> ...


The tories and conservatives are the same party.

I think the easiest way to look at it is to think of a place you'd really like to live in Britain (money and distance no object), and then Google who the council has been for the majority of the time in that area over the last 25 years. It gives you a pretty good indication as to how that same party would "run a country" based on how they ran a town or city.

Or another way, is to imagine each party has been given £10 and look at what they would do with it.

*BNP*
Let's take some of this £10 and pay to export the imigrants. Then, with what's left over, we will build a factory to employ english people. With what's left over, we will employ more teachers. And when we've ran out of money, we will raise taxes.

*Conservative*
Let's take £2 and put it in the bank for a rainy day. Let's take another £2 and pay off some of the money we owe in debts. Let's give £4 to people in businesses and get them to open more businesses to give poor people jobs. Spend the rest on improving the schools and hospitals.
*
Liberal Democrats*
Let's copy a bit of what the BNP, Conservatives and Labour would do and hope it makes EVERYONE happy.
*
Labour*
Let's borrow an extra £5 and then we'll have £15! We can then use £1 to pay off some debts. Spend £10 on investigating what we should spend the £15 on, and then explain to the people that we cannot do that after all as we only have £4 left. Instead, spend £3 on discovering what we can buy with the remaining £1 while we wait to see if we can get another £15 loan to do what the original plan that cost us £10 told us we should do.
*
Green Party*
Lets spend the £8 on knocking down all of the power stations, and use the remaining £2 to buy everyone a windmill so they can have power on windy days.

There you go. Hope that helps.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I do think that Lib Dems have had green issues high on the agenda for a long time whereas other parties have only in relatively recent years jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

It wil be my first vote (just turned 18) and will be for labour 

I like/hate bits of them all, but couldn't ever go for the tories over their fox hunting plans..! Labour aren't bad either IMO, the lesser of lots of evils as they say :laugh:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> The tories and conservatives are the same party.
> 
> I think the easiest way to look at it is to think of a place you'd really like to live in Britain (money and distance no object), and then Google who the council has been for the majority of the time in that area over the last 25 years. It gives you a pretty good indication as to how that same party would "run a country" based on how they ran a town or city.
> 
> ...


This did make me chuckle lol

If we subscribe to the pendulum theory however, shouldn't we all just vote lib dem in accordance of the above summary lol? Granted it's second hand policies but with a bit for everyone you don't get much more middle ground


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Can I just ask...rather than who you will be voting for, what about why it is you won't be voting (if that's the case)?
> 
> The majority here are women, and it is still less that 100 years ago that you won the right to vote. Before then, you had no voice.
> 
> ...


I dont think its just women actually that are in the majority of non voters i do think it a general decline as i think years ago whatever a party said they were going to do they did (more or less) yet now its different and i think the country as a whole has feel let down by all of them.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think we should all have to vote, but there should be a 'none of the above' box too 

I wouldn't dream of not voting


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Much of the time I don't think that not voting is down to apathy I think it's an actual active vote of no confidence from people, sort of a way of saying that they don't feel any political party is fit to run the country and make decisions on our behalf. Having said that I have always and will always vote. I figure that one of the parties is going to come into power so I think that I'd rather it be the one that I feel will do the least amount of damage so for me it's more a case of damage limitation and trying to have an element of control over our politics albeit a very miniscule one! 

Case of picking the best of a bad bunch I feel.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> This did make me chuckle lol
> 
> If we subscribe to the pendulum theory however, shouldn't we all just vote lib dem in accordance of the above summary lol? Granted it's second hand policies but with a bit for everyone you don't get much more middle ground


Yes. That would make sense if the pendulum were currently centered, but unfortunately it's not.

If we add another analogy using black and white paint it will be clearer to see.

The ideal colour in our "experiment" is grey.

We all know that equal parts of black and white paint make grey.

Currently, our paint is too dark. It's almost black.

If we add grey paint, we will need to add an awful lot to get a grey colour (i.e. decades worth of Liberal Democrat rule).
If we add white, we will get the grey results much faster (2 political terms of conservative rule).

After that though, if we keep adding white paint, the grey will get too light!
The same thing will happen right now if we add more black (i.e. vote labour) - the paint will get too dark.

When the paint gets too dark, people start looking for the brightest white they can to get it back to grey (i.e. BNP).

So to sum it up, right now we need a couple of jugs of nearly white and then just keep topping it up with grey (i.e. conservatives for the next 2 elections and then Liberals thereafter).

Unfortunately, the Liberals haven't held power since the early 20th century though as they tend to "sit on the fence". People don't like leaders who "sit on the fence".

Hence the pendulum that is always swinging from left to right.



I must admit, I am REALLY enjoying this thread!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Yes. That would make sense if the pendulum were currently centered, but unfortunately it's not.
> 
> If we add another analogy using black and white paint it will be clearer to see.
> 
> ...


I like the paint analagy


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> I like the paint analagy


Ah. Thanks Kaz! 

My OH and I tend to use analogies so much, that my uncle jokes "You 2 need to start using analogies to explain your analogies!" LOL


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't envy people on the mainland having to choose ATM- then again I doubt anyone envies Northern Irish politics and my choices either, lol.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Yes. That would make sense if the pendulum were currently centered, but unfortunately it's not.
> 
> If we add another analogy using black and white paint it will be clearer to see.
> 
> ...


I too like this analogy BUT if the two main parties are black and white thus the right amount of each to create grey then surely lib dem must already be grey as a combination of the two otherwise it just doesn't work. Surely as the grey party if they got into power the balance would be immediately re addressed?

I should add that I don't intend to vote lib dem as I stand by my original thinking and I suppose like the vast majority I don't like parties who "sit on the fence" Hell, 'if you're gonna do it then own it' sort of thing


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I too like this analogy BUT if the two main parties are black and white thus the right amount of each to create grey then surely lib dem must already be grey as a combination of the two otherwise it just doesn't work. Surely as the grey party if they got into power the balance would be immediately re addressed?
> 
> I should add that I don't intend to vote lib dem as I stand by my original thinking and I suppose like the vast majority I don't like parties who "sit on the fence" Hell, 'if you're gonna do it then own it' sort of thing


That would only work if, when a party gets in they are able to empty the paint pot, wash it out and start all over again.

Unfortunately though, that's not allowed. There are exiting laws and proposed bills from the previous government still passing their way through the House of Lords.

To repeal these acts and laws takes time. That's what Gordon Brown relies on when he is criticized for something..."Don't blame us, blame the Tories who proposed the Act back in 1995 when they were still in power" line. Interestingly though, he has no problems in accepting praise as being "all his own doing". He's had 13 years to right any wrongs that the Conservatives did, so I don't swallow his "blame the Tories before us" for everything that goes wrong.

It will certainly be an interesting night on May 6th around here. I wonder how many of us will be following the results live as they happen?
I do hope for the sake of the next generation though that Labour don't get voted back in this time. We need a break from them and hand someone else the reigns to see what they can do.

I reckon the BNP will win quite a few seats this time around, but overall we will end up with either a narrow Conservative win or a hung parliament. Having a hung parliament will be like having the Lib Dems in charge anyway, as they will be calling the shots when it comes to voting for Acts to get passed through. I hope that it doesn't lead to a "cash for votes" scandal come November!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd quite like to hang parliament lol

It will be interesting to see how the real vote compares to the PF vote!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I'd quite like to hang parliament lol
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the real vote compares to the PF vote!


Hmmnnn...just looked on the BNP website and actually, I am surprised to find that I quite like some of their policies! 

If they keep it up, and the mood of the country remains sour, they could unfortunately become a serious contender within 10 years!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Hmmnnn...just looked on the BNP website and actually, I am surprised to find that I quite like some of their policies!
> 
> If they keep it up, and the mood of the country remains sour, they could unfortunately become a serious contender within 10 years!


Did you see the numpty on question time a while back???? 

*Kimberley runs away and hides as realizes she just admitted to watching question time, ARGGHHHHH whats happening to me?*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hmmnnn...just looked on the BNP website and actually, I am surprised to find that I quite like some of their policies!
> 
> If they keep it up, and the mood of the country remains sour, they could unfortunately become a serious contender within 10 years!


Been reading your threads. Very informative in a light easy way.  The BNP will rise to be serious contenders, potentially on this election, but not necessarily purely down to the policies, it will be from general apathy from those that choose not to vote. The extremist will ALWAYS vote, those suffering from political apathy just cant be bothered to do so.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Baby British said:


> *Kimberley runs away and hides as realizes she just admitted to watching question time, ARGGHHHHH whats happening to me?*


Dont panic question time is a very good programme to watch. It was actually quite funny last week with Boris Johnson on. Future PM if ever there was one. Very intelligent guy, he covers it well with his buffoonary to fool everyone.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Did you see the numpty on question time a while back????
> 
> *Kimberley runs away and hides as realizes she just admitted to watching question time, ARGGHHHHH whats happening to me?*


LOL. Yeah, I did! I too often find myself these days seeing who is on Question Time and watching it if they have any political influence or experience in a certain area.

I'm looking forward to the "presidential style" debates that are planned to be aired before the election. I wonder when they will be on?

P.S. The BNP would need a new leader to be taken seriously by the vast majority of voters, but I do know a few people who are unhappy with Labour, but would never vote Conservative, so are considering voting BNP. I don't think they realise that the BNP is far more right wing than the tories though. I believe that they assume the BNP is a socialist workers party!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I don't think they realise that the BNP is far more right wing than the tories though. I believe that they assume the BNP is a socialist workers party!


I think a lot of people out there don't know what they are potentially subscribing to with 'protest votes' Scary stuff.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bird said:


> Dont panic question time is a very good programme to watch. It was actually quite funny last week with Boris Johnson on. Future PM if ever there was one. Very intelligent guy, he covers it well with his buffoonary to fool everyone.


I LOVE Boris! Unlike most politicians, if he doesn't want to answer a question, he simply says so. It's so refreshing to see. "Why should I answer that? I'm not going to answer that. If I did, I would look like a fool, so therefore, next question!"

Most politicians always answer either with a question, or with the answer to a different question, yet claim they have answered the question! They must get training on such things, but imagine if your OH did the same thing?

_Answering a question with a question:_
"Honey, did you break my favourite mug?"
"Do you mean the mug from years ago which your previous boyfriend broke before I met you?"

_Answering a question with the answer to a different question:_
"Honey, did you break my favourite mug?"
"Well. That's an interesting question. You see, mugs are like plates, and whilst they are breakable, I have bought you at least 10 new plates this year. No other boyfriend would do that for you."

Boris doesn't bother with either of the above tactics! That's why I love him! 

"Boris, did you break my favourite mug?"
"Yes. I did. Now let's move on."


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Always thought Boris a great guy. 

Trouble is now he's mayor, hes not on 'Have I got News for You' anymore.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bird said:


> Always thought Boris a great guy.
> 
> Trouble is now he's mayor, hes not on 'Have I got News for You' anymore.


LOL. I suppose there is that downside! 

We do get treats like this though...YouTube - Paxo vs Boris Newsnight 5/10/2009

Isn't this a great little forum. A few of us chatting politics on this thread, and yet in the next thread people are comparing puppy toys!

So eclectic!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Most likely Labour,they aren't brilliant, but they haven't done the damage to the country as the Tory's did when they were last in power. I'd hate to live through all that again.

I'll be glad when it's June and it's all over I'm feed up with it already.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Im really enjoying this chat thread too. 

Not sure I completely agree with whats been said about Lib Dems copying policies and fence sitting though. In 1997 they had a policy of making the bank of england independent of government ...and labour pinched it when they came into power.

Tories copied the Lib Dem policy of abolishing university tuition fees ...although they change their policies so often its hard to keep up. And of course the Tories voted for the iraq war but now say they should really have been against it


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Savahl said:


> ses and less privileged), and the Lib Dems are too inexperienced for my liking


Ha! The liberals run our local council, a bunch of monkeys... 

I voted conservative on the poll, however I don't know what I'm doing. :lol:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought I'd bump this thread as it contains a poll incase anyone else wants to cast their vote. It would be interesting to see how results compare to the real thing in 2 weeks time


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

not the conservatives!!!

thay are making foxhunting and culling badgers legal!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Conservatives


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lib Dem 

The way I see it, Labour have been in power most recently and have screwed up the country! Conservatives have screwed up the country in the not so distant past! ]
Lib Dem havn't had the chance to prove wether they will or not!  And I like Clegg more than I do the others!

Plus I am p***** off with all the boards and posters with vote conservative on! We have someone who is graffiting(sp?) them along a stretch of road and thats the only reason I look at them, cos I wanna see whats on them. On one of them it says "missed one" and while I dont think they should graffiti them, it does make me laugh! And they are leaving the road signs alone! And Conservatives seem to like fox hunting, and thats why I've never voted for them!

The "local" labour candidate put leaflets thru the door, and at the bottom I looked and they were made by a printers in London! Well, if he wants local people to vote for him, shouldnt he be buying locally!?

*Heidi*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

look at the poll results so far


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I LOVE Boris! Unlike most politicians, if he doesn't want to answer a question, he simply says so. It's so refreshing to see. "Why should I answer that? I'm not going to answer that. If I did, I would look like a fool, so therefore, next question!"
> 
> Most politicians always answer either with a question, or with the answer to a different question, yet claim they have answered the question! They must get training on such things, but imagine if your OH did the same thing?
> 
> ...


Good old Boris:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am 30 and hubby 31 and we have never voted. But this time we both feel that we need to vote because this country is in a right mess! Yes labour has done a few good things for this country but they have done alot of bad as well. We are going to vote for change! I was reading up on all their policys and I acutally like a good few of lib dems. Hated the majority of conservitives and Labour is just the same as now.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

im gutted, leave for uni tomorrow at 6:45 and get home at 10:30 so cant cote


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Im voting Labour, ive decided. The reason being.. they are fighting the ban to fox hunting. Tories plan to bring it back, its a barbaric sport and i will be voting labour just because of that


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Not long to go now, I've got my Polling Card ready for tomorrow morning. We vote in our Village Hall


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Raving Loonies for me, oh but they all are


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi! I wish you all luck, but m.o. is that ALL politicians spout the same loadacrap until they get their feet in the door and it's all downhill from there. They are all corrupt, liars really at the end of the day, fulla bull!

No wonder most peeps in the UK have no confidence in any of them!

Best wishes

Dobermum


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be voting Conservative, I've made up my mind.

The riots in Greece where three innocent people lost their lives today were caused because Greece wouldn't cut public spending and eventually the IMF stepped in and made them do it. The EU have said that Britain is in almost as bad a state as Greece when it comes to public debt. If the IMF step in here, we'll end up having similar riots and senseless murders. That's quite scary. I remember the poll tax riots in the 1990's and they were bad enough, but imagine whole cities on fire just like Greece.

Re: the ban on fox hunting. It's still going on anyway even though there is meant to be a ban (they say they are eagle spotting), so I don't see how it would have much effect if it's in place or not.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I wanted to vote UKIP because their policies are the closest match to mine but I've just found out there is no UKIP candidate standing in Huddersfield so it's between Conservative and BNP now. Rats - just when I had decided! Huddersfield is a very safe Labour seat, if it was a marginal I'd vote Conservative but as it is I might just express discontent with "my" party. Bring back Maggie! (well, John Major anyway!)

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Savahl said:


> im gutted, leave for uni tomorrow at 6:45 and get home at 10:30 so cant cote


be late - or leave early. You have the right to vote, they will surely understand!

Liz


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Lib Dem, but students have this thing for supporting liberal anyway! lol No to tories full stop! David Cameron is a pompous arse and is all for the rich, which is not what we need right now!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be voting today and it's still labour all the way.

Cameron is an arse and although I do like some aspects of the lib dems other things confuse me. For example they say that they will cut tax credits for people earning £50 000 plus. My OH currently earns £36 000 grand annually and we get £34 a week in tax credits. I can only assume that those on a higher income receive significantly less and so can't see how the money saved can help to significantly reduce the financial deficit. My theory is that the tax credit cuts proposed by lib dem run deeper then what they are letting on.

Aside from that the country is in a bad enough state as it without handing over power to either a have-a-go-joe or an arse only concerned with protecting the wealth of the rich.

I'll be one of the saddo's watching election night live tonight


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think IF i voted it would be for Labour.Gordon Brown may not have the charm the other 2 have but i think he will make the best PM out of the 3..If the Conservatives get in i honestly think we will be far worse off.Oh well not long to go now.:scared:*


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm voting Lib Dem. It says in their manifesto they will ban testing cosmetics/household products on animals:thumbup:


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Today is the day ooohhh 

I'm 28 and this is the first time I have ever thought about voting. Now until last night afetr a heated discussion at work my mind was set on voting conservative (OK I admit it was because the letter they sent me was a lot better than labours, labours was just slagging off the conservatives).

But now I'm all confused as to who would be best. 

I think that no matter who wins I won't see any decent benefit from it, as we both work and earn a decent wage we don't receive any benefits etc but are both taxed to high heaven.

I know that its not all about how much we are taxed etc but for me that is the thing that I have problems with.

Blimey I have no idea where my post was heading towards so sorry


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I voted last week.

Conservatives always get in around here


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Nickyglow said:


> Today is the day ooohhh
> 
> I'm 28 and this is the first time I have ever thought about voting.
> But now I'm all confused as to who would be best.


I'm 26 and this'll be the first time I have voted. It kinda feels like I need to this time round as there is so much at stake.


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats my feeling too.

Just read the conservatives contract thingy majig and it looks good.

Personally I would vote for anyone who gets rid of the tv licence, £150 a year!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Nickyglow said:


> Just read the conservatives contract thingy majig and it looks good.
> 
> Personally I would vote for anyone who gets rid of the tv licence, £150 a year!


In balance they want to bring back fox hunting.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I have now done the deed!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Well I have now done the deed!


*Dare we ask who?*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My vote was posted on Monday 

Where I am is a very strong Labour seat, but I did a protest vote and voted Plaid, just couldn't bring myself to vote for Mr Brown for numerous reasons 

I won't be staying up all night watching it, finding out tomorrow morning will do me just fine


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Dare we ask who?*


I have gone with Lib Dems this time, there is really nobody in my opinion that stands out this year.

However for the sake of human kind I would like to experience a Lib Government, after all actions speak louder than words. Labour and Cons have had there shot, I think Libs should have a go and then decide at the end of term who was the best for the country.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

classixuk said:


> *BNP*
> Let's take some of this £10 and pay to export the imigrants. Then, with what's left over, we will build a factory to employ english people. With what's left over, we will employ more teachers. And when we've ran out of money, we will raise taxes.
> 
> *Conservative*
> ...


hmmmm

as another person who grew up under thatchers rule i wanna give a different slant on your rather interesting take...

B]Conservative[/B]

Soo.... lets see... out of the £10 they are given... they are only putting £2 back in to actually helping the children with their education and the sick... nice!

ooh remind me... improving schools and hospitals..... let me see...anyone remember maggie thatcher the milk snatcher!

Businesses... oh you mean the ones the tories sold off and ran to the ground in the first place?

Yessss lets line the cheif executives pockets a bit further so they can afford 2 luxury yachts instead of one! Oh and i know... we wont spend the money on paying the people in the public sector... no we will give it to private businesses because they will give us a few extra bribes and backhanders. In fact they might have enough change to employ a few more people in their indian call centres! Yes yes the tories have the business side of things perfectly in hand - i guess i'm the only daughter from a mining family on here then 

I just loved the fact that during the expenses scandal, the labour and lib dems that were caught out stepped down immediatly. The tories... stayed put but agreed not to stand at the next election - they must have skin thicker than a rhino ass!

ooh your point about the schools and education! I agree... alot of it is because they are taught for the tests, rather than taught and then tested. The pressure on the schools to have their children pass the SAT's etc is so great that they cant do anything but teach just to pass. Hmmmm... who brought the SAT's in? oh i remember! the tories! Ah yes, and they are slowly being scrapped too!

Now i'll give you the iraq thing, we should never have gone in. Yet its not exactly the first scandal surrounding iraq or the first gulf war! We went to war with them with the tories too.... oh and just before we did! We had the arms to iraq scandal. We had been selling them all their arms that they used to kill our boys in the early 90's! You could almost claim they were killed by friendly fire!

National debt... ahh you have me there... or maybe not! National debt doubled under john major from 1990-1996! DOUBLED in 6 years! Why did it double? Because the tories were too afraid to tax people (well its against their "religion"), but the spending needs for the public sector increased. £187BILLION a year shortfall between revenues from tax and necessary public spending! It couldnt make much on selling any public businesses though... it had sold them all, oh and all the council houses were being bought so there was no more social housing left! Oh and by 1996, the government had spent over 7billion in investigatin for 3 years why it had such a shortfall - DOH!

ok thats my sarcastic alternative view of classix tories lol!

edit! I'm not saying labour are any better - they seem about equal footing to be honest!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmmm
> 
> as another person who grew up under thatchers rule i wanna give a different slant on your rather interesting take...
> 
> ...


lol :lol:

I have to say that labour HAVE benefited my life in recent years what with the tax credit system, free milk tokens/ vegetable tokens for children under 5, child trust fund and also the sure start system.

I think people need to think strongly about what they stand to lose before voting against labour. Nope they're not perfect but they done a lot of good for people who would have really struggled otherwise. Just take a look at the alternatives....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I will never forgive the Conservatives for introducing the council right to buy system.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Baby British said:


> lol :lol:
> 
> I have to say that labour HAVE benefited my life in recent years what with the tax credit system, free milk tokens/ vegetable tokens for children under 5, child trust fund and also the sure start system.
> 
> I think people need to think strongly about what they stand to lose before voting against labour. Nope they're not perfect but they done a lot of good for people who would have really struggled otherwise. Just take a look at the alternatives....


*I am out of touch can you explain what these are please?*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I will never forgive the Conservatives for introducing the council right to buy system.


*The only downside to that was they didn't replace the houses they sold.*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

UKIP, I want nothing to do with the three others.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmmm
> 
> as another person who grew up under thatchers rule i wanna give a different slant on your rather interesting take...
> 
> ...


I am with you sister :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only downside to that was they didn't replace the houses they sold.*


Thats why i think it was one of thoe worst things they did. There is a mass shortage of council properties, not helped by the influx of immigrants who very often take priority.

There is a chinese couple who have been in the UK for just 4 months, they have just been given a 3 bedroom council house down the road from me. They dont even speak a word of English.
I dont begrudge them being housed, i dont know their situation, but pisses me off no end when ive been waiting for *4 years* for my own tiddly flat.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Thats why i think it was one of thoe worst things they did. There is a mass shortage of council properties, not helped by the influx of immigrants who very often take priority.
> 
> There is a chinese couple who have been in the UK for just 4 months, they have just been given a 3 bedroom council house down the road from me. They dont even speak a word of English.
> I dont begrudge them being housed, i dont know their situation, but pisses me off no end when ive been waiting for *4 years* for my own tiddly flat.


*I can understand what your saying.I had to wait 11 years to get my council house.And yes we have bought it (almost)..I think it was one of the better things MT did.
As for teenage mothers and immigrants, well i'd better not go there.*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Low income families receive tokens that allow them to receive free milk or fruit/ vegetables if they have a child under 5 (or could be 4 - can't remember!)

Sure start run family centres and can also help families on a one to one basis in disadvantaged groups/ areas. I received one to one help from them when I was a single mother and had my twins.

The child trust fund benefits every child in the country. Upon birth they are awarded a voucher for £250 to be placed in a trust fund (cannot be redeemed before the child is 18 and can only be so by the child although the parent obviously selects the account in which to invest the money and move it around if neccessary). As the child gets older they receive a further sum of money to be invested. The idea is that upon turning 18 they have an amount of money to use for driving lessons, uni etc etc to basically help them on their way.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Baby British said:


> Low income families receive tokens that allow them to receive free milk or fruit/ vegetables if they have a child under 5 (or could be 4 - can't remember!)
> 
> Sure start run family centres and can also help families on a one to one basis in disadvantaged groups/ areas. I received one to one help from them when I was a single mother and had my twins.
> 
> The child trust fund benefits every child in the country. Upon birth they are awarded a voucher for £250 to be placed in a trust fund (cannot be redeemed before the child is 18 and can only be so by the child although the parent obviously selects the account in which to invest the money and move it around if neccessary). As the child gets older they receive a further sum of money to be invested. The idea is that upon turning 18 they have an amount of money to use for driving lessons, uni etc etc to basically help them on their way.



* god i didn't know that..and i'm sorry but i totaly do not agree with it.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> * god i didn't know that..and i'm sorry but i totaly do not agree with it.*


Woo Hooo we agree on something Janice . I disagree with the Trustfund. I think it's a gimmick. It is across the board so even people earning a small fortune get it. This money should have been targetted at the very poor 

However the "family tax credits" scheme is fantastic and has lifted alot of families out of poverty and i believe truly provides a better standard of living for a lot of lower income families :thumbup:

The less you earn the more help you get and i think this has really helped some people get back to work and off of benefits :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> * god i didn't know that..and i'm sorry but i totaly do not agree with it.*


People are on a low income for a variety of reasons and I think it's wrong to view all people who are less fortunate as spongers. Yes there are people who take advantage but others find themselves in these situations due to circumstances beyond their control.

My relationship had failed (my ex partner was working and did support us beforehand) and I found myself alone with a 5 year old and newborn twins. Work wasn't a viable option back then, my ex didn't offer any finanicial support or support with raising the children. I'd have been lost without the aforementioned government initiatives. Times have changed for me now thankfully but I still have great sympathy for those in a similar situation.

I think it'd be wrong to say tough titties to people who find themselves struggling for genuine reasons and that's why I think these labour led schemes are invaluable.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Woo Hooo we agree on something Janice . I disagree with the Trustfund. I think it's a gimmick. It is across the board so even people earning a small fortune get it. This money should have been targetted at the very poor
> 
> However the "family tax credits" scheme is fantastic and has lifted alot of families out of poverty and i believe truly provides a better standard of living for a lot of lower income families :thumbup:
> 
> The less you earn the more help you get and i think this has really helped some people get back to work and off of benefits :thumbup:


*I get so p*ssed off with all this "help" going to the younger people.I was chatting to a neighbour the other day, she's 70+ and her hubby is 80..They still have to pay all their council tax and get no help with anything.Why? because as she said," they were stupid enough to pay into a pension".
I cannot for the life of me understand in this day and age how we still have such a high number of teenage pregnancies.*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Nobody! But my mum and grandma have voted (well I think my mum has when she popped out at ten to eight and didn't come back with milk or bread :lol but they won't tell me. Here I think is a big Labour area but no Labour signs about, all Conservative everywhere I look!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Baby British said:


> People are on a low income for a variety of reasons and I think it's wrong to view all people who are less fortunate as spongers. Yes there are people who take advantage but others find themselves in these situations due to circumstances beyond their control.
> 
> My relationship had failed (my ex partner was working and did support us beforehand) and I found myself alone with a 5 year old and newborn twins. Work wasn't a viable option back then, my ex didn't offer any finanicial support or support with raising the children. I'd have been lost without the aforementioned government initiatives. Times have changed for me now thankfully but I still have great sympathy for those in a similar situation.
> 
> I think it'd be wrong to say tough titties to people who find themselves struggling for genuine reasons and that's why I think these labour led schemes are invaluable.


I agree.

One of my best friends is a single Mum and without the tax credit scheme she would have had no choice but to live on benefits alone. Because of the tax credits she was able to work and support her and her daughter 

Society (and benefits) is all about helping people through tough times and i think as human beings we should strive to do that


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Baby British said:


> People are on a low income for a variety of reasons and I think it's wrong to view all people who are less fortunate as spongers. Yes there are people who take advantage but others find themselves in these situations due to circumstances beyond their control.
> 
> My relationship had failed (my ex partner was working and did support us beforehand) and I found myself alone with a 5 year old and newborn twins. Work wasn't a viable option back then, my ex didn't offer any finanicial support or support with raising the children. I'd have been lost without the aforementioned government initiatives. Times have changed for me now thankfully but I still have great sympathy for those in a similar situation.
> 
> I think it'd be wrong to say tough titties to people who find themselves struggling for genuine reasons and that's why I think these labour led schemes are invaluable.


*Don't get me wrong, i'm all for helping those in the sittuation you have mentioned.But its about time this country MADE fathers pay for their kids.Its wrong that others have to foot the bill.*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Don't get me wrong, i'm all for helping those in the sittuation you have mentioned.But its about time this country MADE fathers pay for their kids.Its wrong that others have to foot the bill.*


I agree with this but for those of you who have ever had dealings with the CSA you will know that they are about as much use as a chocolate tea pot - but that's another thread


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I get so p*ssed off with all this "help" going to the younger people.I was chatting to a neighbour the other day, she's 70+ and her hubby is 80..They still have to pay all their council tax and get no help with anything.Why? because as she said," they were stupid enough to pay into a pension".
> I cannot for the life of me understand in this day and age how we still have such a high number of teenage pregnancies.*


The reason we have such high teenage pregnancy rates has nothing to do with our benefits system and everything to do with how we fail to deliver decent sex education in this country but thats a whole different subject in itself.

As for the old people thing, if they have a pension that is affording them a reasonable standard of living why should they get more off the state.

Wish me and hubby had a decent pension but the mishandling of our economy for the last 15 years has put pay to that. My hubby was with Equitable Life so his pension isn't worth a light now and when you see what returns we are getting on our Endowement it makes you sick. The younger generation have learnt not to trust these "savings" schemes and with good reason.

Gone are the days of decent "final salary" pensions now it's just a gamble


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I agree with this but for those of you who have ever had dealings with the CSA you will know that they are about as much use as a chocolate tea pot - but that's another thread


They concluded my father only needed to pay £2.50 a week for his two kids 

He was self employed and lied about his income, and they just took his word for it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Baby British said:


> I agree with this but for those of you who have ever had dealings with the CSA you will know that they are about as much use as a chocolate tea pot - but that's another thread


The csa is and always has been a joke.



RAINYBOW said:


> The reason we have such high teenage pregnancy rates has nothing to do with our benefits system and everything to do with how we fail to deliver decent sex education in this country but thats a whole different subject in itself.
> 
> As for the old people thing, if they have a pension that is affording them a reasonable standard of living why should they get more off the state.
> 
> ...


*I don't think its lack of sex education, they sure know more about sex than i or my mates did at an early age.They know that if they get pregnant they like their mates will be given a house and never have to work.
As for the couple of neighbours they are just over the limit to be able to get help.But once again had they never worked and let the state pay for everything they would be beetr off.*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> The reason we have such high teenage pregnancy rates has nothing to do with our benefits system and everything to do with how we fail to deliver decent sex education in this country but thats a whole different subject in itself.


I don't think the benefits system is to blame either. I put teenage pregnancy down to the schools failure to teach about the emotional aspect of sex as well as the importance of self worth.

I had my first son aged 17 and returned to work when he was 3 months old so for me the benefit system had bugger all to do with it. Had I been more educated on the points above would I have gotten pregnant so young?... in all honesty probably not.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Woo Hooo we agree on something Janice . I disagree with the Trustfund. I think it's a gimmick. It is across the board so even people earning a small fortune get it. This money should have been targetted at the very poor
> 
> However the "family tax credits" scheme is fantastic and has lifted alot of families out of poverty and i believe truly provides a better standard of living for a lot of lower income families :thumbup:
> 
> The less you earn the more help you get and i think this has really helped some people get back to work and off of benefits :thumbup:


completely agree with you (and janice!! ). I think the trust fund was supposed to help children learn to save, but it was just a gimmick that cost the country a fortune!

Child tax credits, and working tax credit on the other hand are really excellent (when they get their calculations right! ).

Working tax credit is available to anyone who is working full time and on a low income too, it helps them stay in work and afford a better standard of living than if they were on the dole. It is also available to lone parents working part time (but more than 16hours per week).

Child tax credit is awarded based on your income and your need. A child with a disability would be awarded more, than an average child. The lone parent would have more financial support than the working family, and the money awarded goes down depending on your income.

The healthy start vouchers are food tokens (like old milk tokens) to be used to buy veggies, milk and fruit from supermarkets. Only available to children under 5 and only to familys on a low income.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> The csa is and always has been a joke.
> 
> *I don't think its lack of sex education, they sure know more about sex than i or my mates did at an early age.They know that if they get pregnant they like their mates will be given a house and never have to work.
> As for the couple of neighbours they are just over the limit to be able to get help.But once again had they never worked and let the state pay for everything they would be beetr off.*


Countries that deliver sex eductaion differently to us do not have the teenage pregnancy rates we do... simples 

There always have been and always will be people who don't want to work for whatever reason but at least the child tax credit system rewards and enables those who do.

For example the working tax credit significantly helps with the increased cost of childcare, gone are the days of a neighbour looking after your kids and grandmas often work now so aren't as available to help Mum go back to work like in previous generations so the working tax credits make all the difference enabling parents to work more flexibly to support their families.

My Mum worked part time once i was at school age and my Grandad (who was retired by then) used to look after us during holidays, sickness etc, that is much harder to do now so the extra financial help covers that. With the cost of childcare now without tax credits women simply can't afford the work.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Countries that deliver sex eductaion differently to us do not have the teenage pregnancy rates we do... simples
> 
> There always have been and always will be people who don't want to work for whatever reason but at least the child tax credit system rewards and enables those who do.
> 
> ...


*I understand the theory, but i don't agree with it all.As a teenager i was fully aware of the consequences of getting pregnant, and i sure as hell wouldn't have been given any help.We understood it would be frownd upon especialy if we weren't married.I honestly believe if some of that way of thinking was brought into todays society things might change.I know it wouldn't be perfect but it would be a start.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I understand the theory, but i don't agree with it all.As a teenager i was fully aware of the consequences of getting pregnant, and i sure as hell wouldn't have been given any help.We understood it would be frownd upon especialy if we weren't married.I honestly believe if some of that way of thinking was brought into todays society things might change.I know it wouldn't be perfect but it would be a start.*


Reckon my Mum is probably about the same age as you Janice and whatever eductaion there was then it never prevented her from falling pregnant at just 15.

When i was a teenager i would have been given loads of help if i had got pregnant but i didn't so i am not sure what you say is the case.

For the majority of young girls falling pregnant is not about what they can get out of it, often it's a difficult situation they find themselves in at an age when they are no where near mature enough to understand what it will really be like.

Thats why education is the key, removing help just punishes and i think thats a move backwards, do we really want to go back to the days of backstreet abortions and shame :frown:

Teaching kids that sex is about more than just the mechanics is what is needed. Teaching respect and responsibility with a healthy dose of realism chucked in is what would really make a difference.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Teaching kids that sex is about more than just the mechanics is what is needed. Teaching respect and responsibility with a healthy dose of realism chucked in is what would really make a difference.


:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod: totally agree.

Well just popped out to cast my vote and what will be will be. Roll on tonight!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Baby British said:


> :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod: totally agree.
> 
> Well just popped out to cast my vote and what will be will be. Roll on tonight!


I will go later when OH gets home. It certainly feels very significant this time round, lets hope whatever happens it's the best thing for this country and all who sail on her :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not registered to vote in Lincoln lol

so im not voting at all.

plus as OH says.....

"i dont want to know whos gonna s**g me up the ass this time!"


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Reckon my Mum is probably about the same age as you Janice and whatever eductaion there was then it never prevented her from falling pregnant at just 15.
> 
> When i was a teenager i would have been given loads of help if i had got pregnant but i didn't so i am not sure what you say is the case.
> 
> ...


*I was 16 when i fell for my oldest, but that was my choice,i knew 100% what i was doing.No i wouldn't like to see backstreet abortions come back but nowadays there's no need for them.Should we frown on some of the young mothers today? imo yes.
I believe in this day and age where genuine people need help the money this country spends on keeping other peoples children is just wrong.Lets face it thats not what the bennifit system was for..oh well lets see who gets in and the changes if any they make.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was 16 when i fell for my oldest, but that was my choice,i knew 100% what i was doing.No i wouldn't like to see backstreet abortions come back but nowadays there's no need for them.Should we frown on some of the young mothers today? imo yes.
> I believe in this day and age where genuine people need help the money this country spends on keeping other peoples children is just wrong.Lets face it thats not what the bennifit system was for..oh well lets see who gets in and the changes if any they make.*


It will certainly be interesting to see Janice


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was 16 when i fell for my oldest, but that was my choice,i knew 100% what i was doing.No i wouldn't like to see backstreet abortions come back but nowadays there's no need for them.Should we frown on some of the young mothers today? imo yes.
> I believe in this day and age where genuine people need help the money this country spends on keeping other peoples children is just wrong.Lets face it thats not what the bennifit system was for..oh well lets see who gets in and the changes if any they make.*


Well put janice.:thumbsup:
The one thing about this election is the turnout should be very high.
As my OH says "if I dont vote I don't have a right to gripe and moan when it goes even more pear shaped."


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

im not voting for any of them- they all as bad as each other !


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jessiegirl said:


> im not voting for any of them- they all as bad as each other !


*I have to admit i don't trust any of them.But i've a bad feeling that if the libs, or tories get in things are going to go from bad to worse.The Thatcher years will come back but even worse.imo*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I've just voted for the Conservatives :thumbup: Dear god please let them win


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how the voting system actually works and what majority lib dem need to swing it? From the poll on here and other online polls I've seen lib dem are way infront


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

conservatives here! voting later on as im taking the mother with me as i have never voted before :lol: im 21 :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> *conservatives here!* voting later on as im taking the mother with me as i have never voted before :lol: im 21 :lol:


:thumbup::thumbup:

Voting is dead simple, u are given 2 slips of paper (for the local election & General election), & u just put a *cross* by the party u are voting for.

Some idiot man messed his up (he put a tick instead of a cross)


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Does anyone know how the voting system actually works and what majority lib dem need to swing it? From the poll on here and other online polls I've seen lib dem are way infront


I've heard the Conservatives are ahead & will most likely to win . But not by a big enough margin so it'll be Hung Parliament :frown::frown:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

willa said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Voting is dead simple, u are given 2 slips of paper (for the local election & General election), & u just put a *cross* by the party u are voting for.
> 
> Some idiot man messed his up (he put a tick instead of a cross)


We only received one balot paper


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

willa said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Voting is dead simple, u are given 2 slips of paper (for the local election & General election), & u just put a *cross* by the party u are voting for.
> 
> Some idiot man messed his up (he put a tick instead of a cross)


thanks 

i personally think that you should all vote for me.... however im tooo busy atm at uni to run the country as well so give me another 3/4 years and i'll be up for it  :thumbup::lol::thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to admit i don't trust any of them.But i've a bad feeling that if the libs, or tories get in things are going to go from bad to worse.The Thatcher years will come back but even worse.imo*


Are you having a laugh?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Baby British said:


> We only received one balot paper


Ett WTF  Lol. We were given 2, a Yellow for the General Election & a White one for the Local Election

 now i'm confused !


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

willa said:


> Ett WTF  Lol. We were given 2, a Yellow for the General Election & a White one for the Local Election
> 
> now i'm confused !


Nope we were just given one for our local candidate


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

willa said:


> Ett WTF  Lol. We were given 2, a Yellow for the General Election & a White one for the Local Election
> 
> now i'm confused !


just chekd - we have one to!!!

just a white one!!! (which i really should go find...........) :lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

willa said:


> Ett WTF  Lol. We were given 2, a Yellow for the General Election & a White one for the Local Election
> 
> now i'm confused !


Don't worry Willa we have 2 as well.
At least Labour won't get in in Newbury or Thatcham :thumbup:.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Nope we were just given one for our local candidate


Err i'm really confused now ! We also had to vote for David Cameron, Gordon Brown etc 

When u were sent the Voting Card in the Post didn't u get sent 2 ? For the Local Election & the General Election ?

maybe it differs in different areas


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> Don't worry Willa we have 2 as well.
> At least Labour won't get in in Newbury or Thatcham :thumbup:.


Or Highclere where i live . We've had George Young & hopefully we'll keep him !


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

when do we find out whos won btw?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> when do we find out whos won btw?


Tomorrow morning ! gonna be a long night lol


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

nic101 said:


> when do we find out whos won btw?


About 5AM we should get a real indication, but no true result of all vote counts until tomorrow morning around 10AM.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> About 5AM we should get a real indication, but no true result of all vote counts until tomorrow morning around 10AM.


So Why on earth are people gonna stay up all night watching the election


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

oh damn in in work till12 pm 

will be in th epapers??? i get that at 10am on my break? :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> oh damn in in work till12 pm
> 
> will be in th epapers??? i get that at 10am on my break? :lol:


It'll be *everywhere *!!

Has anyone else voted for he Local election & general election separately ? Or is it only my area


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

willa said:


> So Why on earth are people gonna stay up all night watching the election


Because there'll be nothing else on the major channels LOL. BBC, ITV and Channel 4 will all be covering it. I guess they see who will be governing the country by the following morning as kind of a big deal. 

What will you be watching?


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm really confused now I got 1 slip with the names of the local candidates on it. I thought they added those up and whoever got the most won a seat in parliament and is then your local MP, then whoever won the most seats overall, wins the election, and becomes PM.
I do remember having two slips last election though.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Because there'll be nothing else on the major channels LOL. BBC, ITV and Channel 4 will all be covering it. I guess they see who will be governing the country by the following morning as kind of a big deal.
> 
> What will you be watching?


P.S. Forgot to add...the BBC have spent £20million on their broadcast. The BBC is paid for out of tax payers money. £20million for one night??? Is that what David Cameron means when he says we can cut needless public spending? Is it really so important for the economy that we spend £20million pounds of our money on fancy graphics for a few hours? £20million would build a few council houses!

ITV are doing it for just £2million!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> I'm really confused now I got 1 slip with the names of the local candidates on it. I thought they added those up and whoever got the most won a seat in parliament and is then your local MP, then whoever won the most seats overall, wins the election, and becomes PM.
> I do remember having two slips last election though.


Woody. Don't worry.

Some councils (like Liverpool) are also having their local elections today. That's why we have 2 slips.

If you only have 1 slip, it means your local council elections aren't due, and that your vote is for the general election only.

I wonder if it will damage the councils at all? People might vote the same on both slips of paper...i.e. A current Labour council might find themselves as Lib Dem or Conservative tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

We are doing local elections here as well. So will have 2 slips of paper to put a cross on


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

This will be the first I vote and I'm really excited for some reason! I know people say that 1 vote doesn't matter and that it looks like it's gonna be hung anyway-
but I'm stil really excited, I feel like I'm doing something important, I'm voting for a future, for a change (hopefully for the better).

£20million? Seriously? 

Got to be honest that's why I'm watching the alternative election night on channel 4. Least that will give me a few laughs!
xx


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Woody. Don't worry.
> 
> Some councils (like Liverpool) are also having their local elections today. That's why we have 2 slips.
> 
> ...


Phew. I must admit I think I got it round the wrong way last time and voted for green to win the general election I prefer having one slip


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

willa said:


> Or Highclere where i live . We've had George Young & hopefully we'll keep him !


Sorry to go off topic briefly.
Highclere,very nice.
Look forward to the Country fair at the castle at the end of May.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

my friend just called me rotten for voting tories.

I honestly think labour are actually scum for ruining our country - however i wouldnt hold it against anyone who wants to vote them in.

and no..... i wont be changing my mind on who im voting for - guess next time i shall say nothing as to who im voting :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I think one of the main issues in this election (apart from the economy) has been immigration.

Each of the leaders were asked how they would solve immigration. Here were there responses:

*David Cameron:* Simple. If I were in charge, nobody would want to come to this country to live here. Not even the British.
*
Nick Clegg:* Under me, there would be no immigration. Every foreigner that steps off the plane would be given a British passport, therefore making them British citizens! If everyone is British, that means we have no immigrants. And if we have no immigrants, that means we have no immigration problem. Simple.

*Gordon Brown:* What immigration problem? BIGOT!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> Sorry to go off topic briefly.
> Highclere,very nice.
> Look forward to the Country fair at the castle at the end of May.


I love that fair  I live 10min walk from Back Gates into the Grounds :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> my friend just called me rotten for voting tories.
> 
> I honestly think labour are actually scum for ruining our country - however i wouldnt hold it against anyone who wants to vote them in.
> 
> and no.....* i wont be changing my mind on who im voting for *- guess next time i shall say nothing as to who im voting :lol:


Good, We need David Cameron to *WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

nic101 said:


> my friend just called me rotten for voting tories.
> 
> I honestly think labour are actually scum for ruining our country - however i wouldnt hold it against anyone who wants to vote them in.
> 
> and no..... i wont be changing my mind on who im voting for - guess next time i shall say nothing as to who im voting :lol:


LOL at your friend. Fancy calling you rotten!

Perhaps tomorrow morning you could call her 'loser'?

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I will be watching it from 10pm onwards  But doubt i can stay awake all night!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

willa said:


> Good, We need David Cameron to *WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN*


Cameron Cameron, you're the man.
If you can't do it, no-one can!

Hee Hee.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I think one of the main issues in this election (apart from the economy) has been immigration.
> 
> Each of the leaders were asked how they would solve immigration. Here were there responses:
> 
> ...


I must admit if we were voting on the subject of immigration alone I'd go for UKIP or BNP BUT we're not, so I didn't.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

classixuk said:


> LOL at your friend. Fancy calling you rotten!
> 
> Perhaps tomorrow morning you could call her 'loser'?
> 
> :thumbup: :lol:


Lol, I got had a go at for voting Tory, honestly I don't care, I like his stand on businesses and being as I work for a small manufacturing company, that's good enough for me!
GO CONSERVATIVES!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

WoodyGSP said:


> I must admit if we were voting on the subject of immigration alone I'd go for *UKIP *or BNP BUT we're not, so I didn't.


He was almost killed in a plane crash today !!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> I must admit if we were voting on the subject of immigration alone I'd go for UKIP or BNP BUT we're not, so I didn't.


Some people have based their entire votes on foxes or milk vouchers. Others on a TV interview. Some just on a gut feeling.

So, what did you base your vote on?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> Lol, I got had a go at for voting Tory, honestly I don't care, I like his stand on businesses and being as I work for a small manufacturing company, that's good enough for me!
> GO CONSERVATIVES!!!


*
Yes come on Cameron. * :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sadly i think it'll be a Hung Parliament :frown:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

willa said:


> He was almost killed in a plane crash today !!!


I bet it was a foreign built plane too. How ironic would that have been?



Or maybe the problem was that the plane was "too right winged"? LOL


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Some people have based their entire votes on foxes or milk vouchers. Others on a TV interview. Some just on a gut feeling.
> 
> So, what did you base your vote on?


The one that ticks the most boxes Lib Dem for me.

Did anyone see the fight involving a BNP candidate and some asian lads? And its not a joke its on dailymail.com .


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I bet it was a foreign built plane too. How ironic would that have been?
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the problem was that the plane was "too right winged"? LOL


OMG! It was as well...it was a Polish plane!!! He should have known better!

:lol:


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got a feeling it will be as well, I'm hoping not but...

In all fairness though, maybe a hung parliament might make everyone in politics wake up and realise that we don't really trust ANY of them.

There's a saying "never give power to the men that seek it out"- it's close to that anyway and I can't help but feel it applies to politicians as well. 

Still want Cameron to win though-


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> The one that ticks the most boxes Lib Dem for me.
> 
> Did anyone see the fight involving a BNP candidate and some asian lads? And its not a joke its on dailymail.com .


Yes. I watched that earlier.

To be honest, I don't know how I feel about it. Should the lads have gone up and started harassing him? But then again, should he have asked them if they were "robbers" as soon as he looked at them?

I think the lads' reactions were extreme. They shouldn't have spit in his face, no matter what he said or asked. They could have walked away or argued their case verbally. But they didn't. Maybe they deserved the reaction?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Some people have based their entire votes on foxes or milk vouchers. Others on a TV interview. Some just on a gut feeling.
> 
> So, what did you base your vote on?


Cameron's a Villa supporter.:thumbup:Thatll do for me.
Seriously though, Ive followed this campaign from the start and just feel its about time for change, so long as Ive put my cross on the paper then Ive tried to do my bit.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Cameron's a Villa supporter.:thumbup:Thatll do for me.
> Seriously though, Ive followed this campaign from the start and just feel its about time for change, so long as Ive put my cross on the paper then Ive tried to do my bit.


LOL! If I'd known that, I would have voted for Brown in protest! 

I hope I wake up tomorrow morning to a changed country. I have my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> The one that ticks the most boxes Lib Dem for me.
> 
> Did anyone see the fight involving a BNP candidate and some asian lads? And its not a joke its on dailymail.com .


What this one?.

BBC News - Asian men and BNP candidate Bob Bailey clash in Barking


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I have just been to vote...got totally confused which paper was the local and which were the general election !


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Yes. I watched that earlier.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know how I feel about it. Should the lads have gone up and started harassing him? But then again, should he have asked them if they were "robbers" as soon as he looked at them?
> 
> I think the lads' reactions were extreme. They shouldn't have spit in his face, no matter what he said or asked. They could have walked away or argued their case verbally. But they didn't. Maybe they deserved the reaction?


Yeah me too. Trouble is we don't know what happened before the video.

Here's a link to it, but be warned its violent etc etc. General Election 2010: BNP candidate Bob Bailey filmed fighting Asian men in key battle ground of Barking | Mail Online


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> What this one?.
> 
> BBC News - Asian men and BNP candidate Bob Bailey clash in Barking


Yes thats it.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> What this one?.
> 
> BBC News - Asian men and BNP candidate Bob Bailey clash in Barking


that is appalling !!! do these [email protected] think they have done the asian communities any favours.... i think not!!!!

I am a great beliver in get your own house in order !!! they have just proved they are no better than the bigots....stupid little boys !!!

Well done, is all i can say, you have just done exactly what they want!! played into their hands wonderfully !!!!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Agree with you GillyR.
They want opinions to change- how are they going to, if people like this continue to perpertrate them?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Are you having a laugh?


*No i'm not having a laugh.As much as i liked some of what MT did Cameron in no MT..I honestly can't see the tories being better than labour.Sh*t i wish i'd kept my voteing card i'd be voteing bnp.:lol::scared:*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

done 


put a big X in labours box to make sure they didnt get in 


































joking..... conservatives here  would be BNP if i thought they stood a chance :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

nic101 said:


> done
> 
> put a big X in labours box to make sure they didnt get in
> 
> joking..... conservatives here  would be BNP if i thought they stood a chance :lol:


LMAO! That's funny!! 

EDIT: So funny, I put it as my Facebook status!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *No i'm not having a laugh.As much as i liked some of what MT did Cameron in no MT..I honestly can't see the tories being better than labour.Sh*t i wish i'd kept my voteing card i'd be voteing bnp.:lol::scared:*


I agree, I think people will actually get a surprise if the tories get in. Whilst different to labour they aren't what they have been I don't think. And most of the decisions re the economy we have little choice in making, things need doing asap and I imagine parties would end up doing similar things with it being this bad.

We were discussing this with my biology tutor, and we think there ought to be more than one MP for each party per constituency... A lot of people HATE our local one and I know some vote differently purely to get him out. Plus our constituency is meant to be the biggest or one of etc, so it would be nice to have a couple representatives and not just the one...

Don't love the voting system either really. It needs to be fairer as I expect a lot will vote for lib dem yet they will get little to no seats...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *No i'm not having a laugh.As much as i liked some of what MT did Cameron in no MT..I honestly can't see the tories being better than labour.Sh*t i wish i'd kept my voteing card i'd be voteing bnp.:lol::scared:*


That's true actually. Cameron is no Thatcher, but Brown will always be Brown...and that's what I voted against rather than for.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> We were discussing this with my biology tutor, and we think there ought to be more than one MP for each party per constituency...


That's a VERY good idea!!!

If we could vote for people rather than parties it would make more sense.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> That's true actually. Cameron is no Thatcher, but Brown will always be Brown...and that's what I voted against rather than for.


*haha if the tories do get in i can blame you then.:thumbup::lol:*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I agree, I think people will actually get a surprise if the tories get in. Whilst different to labour they aren't what they have been I don't think. And most of the decisions re the economy we have little choice in making, things need doing asap and I imagine parties would end up doing similar things with it being this bad.


I'll be square with you Tinsley. If the tories do win an overall majority (unlikely as it is) I will be battoning down the hatches and donning my helmet. I'll be prepared for a few marches and possibly even riots in the streets after their proposed "emergency June budget", because I think one or 2 (i.e. tens of thousands) public workers will be very unhappy with the announcements. Sounds weird that I would vote for them, I know.
But I think somebody has to get this debt problem sorted and start sorting it now. It's going to be tough for us all, but we all need to just take it on the chin and get on with it. There'll be higher taxes (probably VAT in 2011) and massive cuts, but as you say, what else can we do? I don't want to live in a country like Greece is now.
I feel like Labour would keep us sweet until after Christmas and then hammer us afterwards. I guess I just want the beating over and done with. LOL


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Not long to wait now, i'm getting excited


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> I'll be square with you Tinsley. If the tories do win an overall majority (unlikely as it is) I will be battoning down the hatches and donning my helmet. I'll be prepared for a few marches and possibly even riots in the streets after their proposed "emergency June budget", because I think one or 2 (i.e. tens of thousands) public workers will be very unhappy with the announcements. Sounds weird that I would vote for them, I know.
> But I think somebody has to get this debt problem sorted and start sorting it now. It's going to be tough for us all, but we all need to just take it on the chin and get on with it. There'll be higher taxes (probably VAT in 2011) and massive cuts, but as you say, what else can we do? I don't want to live in a country like Greece is now.
> I feel like Labour would keep us sweet until after Christmas and then hammer us afterwards. I guess I just want the beating over and done with. LOL


*Ok please correct me if i'm wrong, cos i is fick lol.But i've just read about the June budget and it has a ring of MT to it.Now didn't she encourage small business's to start up only for them to loose them?*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> Not long to wait now, i'm getting excited


*lol me too, but i think i will need a few drinks after the news.*


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

No mater who you are voting for today I just fint it really really funny,

That all year round when you need the assistance of an MP you are waiting for weeks for replys, the min that elections come round they all come out of the woodwork!

Over the last 12 months I have never seen a councillor or candidate knocking on my door to make sure everything is ok, within the past two weeks I have had four knocks on my door followed up by visits some days later!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> No mater who you are voting for today I just fint it really really funny,
> 
> That all year round when you need the assistance of an MP you are waiting for weeks for replys, the min that elections come round they all come out of the woodwork!
> 
> Over the last 12 months I have never seen a councillor or candidate knocking on my door to make sure everything is ok, within the past two weeks I have had four knocks on my door followed up by visits some days later!


*We haven't had 1 single person knock our door.*


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *We haven't had 1 single person knock our door.*


Nor us, but to be fair our Tory guy is 80 so probably isn't out an about as much as its quite wide spread round here..!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow on the Pet Forum poll, it looks like the Lib Dems have a landslide victory!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I'll be square with you Tinsley. If the tories do win an overall majority (unlikely as it is) I will be battoning down the hatches and donning my helmet. I'll be prepared for a few marches and possibly even riots in the streets after their proposed "emergency June budget", because I think one or 2 (i.e. tens of thousands) public workers will be very unhappy with the announcements. Sounds weird that I would vote for them, I know.
> But I think somebody has to get this debt problem sorted and start sorting it now. It's going to be tough for us all, but we all need to just take it on the chin and get on with it. There'll be higher taxes (probably VAT in 2011) and massive cuts, but as you say, what else can we do? I don't want to live in a country like Greece is now.
> I feel like Labour would keep us sweet until after Christmas and then hammer us afterwards. I guess I just want the beating over and done with. LOL


See I'm not sure the tories will do it quite like that, but I know what you mean and it could be down those lines..! I think Labour are much more likely to try and do as they have been, ie. decrease it over time with the hope of trying to be fair and not screw people over immediately which is more likely with the tories (but hey, with what they want to provide that pretty much combats it to an extent). Which will have the greatest impact I have no idea though; but I suspect the tories way would be looked upon more highly in hindsight just for ending it as quickly as possible, but I don't think labour have it in them to hammer people hence the 4 year plan...

I hope things aren't too bad :frown:

Re the MP thing, I know it might cost a bit more money but at the end of the day we have Peter Tapsell who is 80 and has been here for literally decades..! They could even do a job share, then they couldn't nick money without the other noticing  Back to Tapsell though, I know a lot (myself included) who don't like him because of the way he has responded to us, so it would be nice to have another tory person there to go to as well, because to be honest having one who isn't great really can taint people's views I think, whereas two MP's might allow people to think twice. 650 isn't too many anyway, I think there should be two for each party.....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol me too, but i think i will need a few drinks after the news.*


I'll need a *HUGE* Drink if Labour get in again :scared:

Cameron Cameron Cameron Cameron Cameron Cameron Cameron Cameron 
Also our local Conservative,George Young .

COME ON CONSERVATIVE :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Come on Labour or Lib Dems or Hung Parliament (with anyone in it) :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad couldnt read the ballot paper, lmao. He wanted to vote for lib dems, figured that it would be Labour, Conservative, Lib Dem then the others, so went for No.3! I voted for Lib Dems and they were no 5! lmao. I think he voted for one of the little ones!

*Heidi*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> My dad couldnt read the ballot paper, lmao. He wanted to vote for lib dems, figured that it would be Labour, Conservative, Lib Dem then the others, so went for No.3! I voted for Lib Dems and they were no 5! lmao. I think he voted for one of the little ones!


Monster Raving Loony perhaps??!! :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Monster Raving Loony perhaps??!! :lol:


prehaps 

I think it was either BNP or UKIP that was in 3rd. Pretty sure conservative was 1 or 2. Labour was at the bottom I think. He said "at least I voted" lmao!

*Heidi*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

At least you don't have this idiot running in your area 

Captain Beany from Planet Beanus


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sky News have started their Broadcasting. It's gonna be a long night !


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We're watching the alternative election on Channel 4


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> We're watching the alternative election on Channel 4


same here, atleast i'll understand it


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> same here, atleast i'll understand it


nhahah yeah


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

what's the alternative election ?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

willa said:


> what's the alternative election ?


its on channel 4 and its 4 comedians sort of telling us the results been funny so far :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> its on channel 4 and its 4 comedians sort of telling us the results been funny so far :thumbup:


Aahh cool :thumbup: My Work Colleagues are mad, they are gonna stay up ALL NIGHT watching the election


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

willa said:


> Aahh cool :thumbup: My Work Colleagues are mad, they are gonna stay up ALL NIGHT watching the election


my brother is, he has even booked the day off work tomorrow, i dont reall understand it enough


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> my brother is, he has even booked the day off work tomorrow, i dont reall understand it enough


I would watch it all, but i have work tomorrow morning. Have to leave home at 8am. I have TV in my Bedroom so will prob watch it all night in Bed


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh nooooooooooooooo it's gonna be a Hung Parliament


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok I have to ask wth is a hung parliament


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Ok I have to ask wth is a hung parliament


i always thought it was good if it was hung well :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to ask. REALLY is there going to be any difference to how our lives are changed?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Oh noes! lib dems failing epically :lol:

I havent even read their policies


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Ok I have to ask wth is a hung parliament


When there is no 'winner' ! All 3 move into Downing Street :confused1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i always thought it was good if it was hung well :lol:


:lol: I'd be lucky if it was hung well pmsl!!



lifeizsweet said:


> I have to ask. REALLY is there going to be any difference to how our lives are changed?


I have no idea, I shouldn't think so though.



$hAzZa said:


> Oh noes! lib dems failing epically :lol:
> 
> I havent even read their policies


No way! Both my mum and sis voted for them too :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

This was my first election, and the people at the polling station didn't even tell me what to do... However I voted Lib Dem 

I think that it will end up being a Hung Parliment, which'll be screwed up =[


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

willa said:


> When there is no 'winner' ! All 3 move into Downing Street :confused1:


Err... and that will work how :confused1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Ok I have to ask wth is a hung parliament


Where none comes out as the outright winner - a tie, if you like. So you get a joint-party government. Doesn't happen often here because we don't do proportional representation, but has worked very well in Germany for many years, and there's also a coalition in New Zealand.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

willa said:


> When there is no 'winner' ! All 3 move into Downing Street :confused1:


Have a permanent slumber party :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Err... and that will work how :confused1:


 Dunno  Lol. I think coz Cameron will win it,he'll be incharge of everything


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG!!! I am shocked at how bad lib dems is doing atm!!! Come on lib dems!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Go on Cleggy! :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> OMG!!! I am shocked at how bad lib dems is doing atm!!! Come on lib dems!!!!


I'm not supporting Lib Dems. but i'm so shocked how badly they are doing !!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can only imagine there will be lots of bickering and "I wanna be Prime Minister today!!!! "

:lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Go on Cleggy! :thumbup:


He doing ******* :thumbup: lol. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I can only imagine there will be lots of bickering and "I wanna be Prime Minister today!!!! "
> 
> :lol:


school playground springs to mind :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I can only imagine there will be lots of bickering and "I wanna be Prime Minister today!!!! "
> 
> :lol:


When someone asks who our Prime Minister is,we'll have to say Cameron, Brown and Clegg :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

LOL, they were quite dramatic carrying the ballot boxes


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Newbury Racecourse is doing the counting in our area :thumbup: Hope they don't mess up, lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh dear the lib dems are doing shockingly bad 

How the hell are the tories getting so many votes :/


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear the lib dems are doing shockingly bad
> 
> *How the hell are the tories getting so many votes *:/


Coz we are FAB :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I guess people rather him then Brown, I don't blame them

DOWN WITH LABOUR :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sky News are reporting something suspicious is going on with the Exit Polls


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

This is becoming quite a large thread


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok other half just told me what a "hung parliament" is.

Its all down to lib dems and the little partys. They have the chance to choose who they can team up with and put their votes to and then those partys become parliament.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> This is becoming quite a large thread


i'm so excited coz Labour is GOING DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah crap don't tell me we have to do it all over again!! :lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I hate torys, i think cameron is a joke. I think anyone who has voted for the, after listening to the TV debates, must either be A farmer B rich or C thick. Sorry for the strong views, i just say things how i see them. I voted Lib Dem, but hope Brown stays in power. Although from both the FB poll and PF poll, Lib Dems are in the lead, so im a bit cluess why the exist poll is so low for the Lid Dems.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Ah crap don't tell me we have to do it all over again!! :lol:


Nope :lol: they have it for the next 5 years


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

willa said:


> i'm so excited coz Labour is GOING DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN


what if lib dem and labour team up? my brother thinks this might happen


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

willa said:


> i'm so excited coz Labour is GOING DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN


Yep, they're gonna crash and burn!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear the lib dems are doing shockingly bad
> 
> How the hell are the tories getting so many votes :/


Well said, people arent quite with it now-a-days !


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Yep, they're gonna crash and burn!


If torys come in, england will crash and burn.. so dont get too exicted ! lolz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

When do they say who is the new prime minister??


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I hate torys, i think cameron is a joke. I think anyone who has voted for the, after listening to the TV debates, must either be A farmer B rich or C thick. Sorry for the strong views, i just say things how i see them. I voted Lib Dem, but hope Brown stays in power. Although from both the FB poll and PF poll, Lib Dems are in the lead, so im a bit cluess why the exist poll is so low for the Lid Dems.


Harsh saying people are thick for voting Conservatives :arf:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> what if lib dem and labour team up? my brother thinks this might happen


Then we are all doomed


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> When do they say who is the new prime minister??


As soon as the votes are counted I think ... or tomorrow morning when I get out of bed :lol:

I voted Plaid Cymru, hope they get another seat or 2


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> what if lib dem and labour team up? my brother thinks this might happen


The world will end


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Then we are all doomed


i think we are whatever the results to be honest :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I hate torys, i think cameron is a joke. I think anyone who has voted for the, after listening to the TV debates, must either be A farmer B rich or C thick. Sorry for the strong views, i just say things how i see them. I voted Lib Dem, but hope Brown stays in power. Although from both the FB poll and PF poll, Lib Dems are in the lead, so im a bit cluess why the exist poll is so low for the Lid Dems.


Everybody i asked said they voted Lib Dem and I was expecting them to be leading


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Then we are all doomed


Then the country will be saved, if the torys get in the rich will get richer n the pooer will be poorer.. cant say thats good for the country do you ? and they havent even got a clue wot they are doing with immigration.. they dont even have an idea of sort of cap they want to put on.. hopelessss !


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Everybody i asked said they voted Lib Dem and I was expecting them to be leading


Same here ! most of my freinds are voteing lib dem !


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> what if lib dem and labour team up? my brother thinks this might happen


As it stands its still not enough! Grrrrrr


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> i think we are whatever the results to be honest :lol:


We are either doomed OR.....doomed lol Not much of a choice


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> i think we are whatever the results to be honest :lol:


Not if Cameron get in  I'll be so angry & gutted if Labour get the Local Election.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> As it stands its still not enough! Grrrrrr


enough for what ? lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

willa said:


> enough for what ? lol


for the country to be saved... Torys will ruin the country, they did last time !


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Then the country will be saved, if the torys get in the rich will get richer n the pooer will be poorer.. cant say thats good for the country do you ? and they havent even got a clue wot they are doing with immigration.. they dont even have an idea of sort of cap they want to put on.. hopelessss !


Labour aren't exactly any better. Look what a mess Brown has got us into 

I blooming hate Labour & Brown, Can't stand looking at him


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys dont get your hopes up yet......thats only 20,000 votes counted!! We have a very long night!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

:lol: Any1 seen the sponsored add on the bottom on the webpage?

"Vote Lib Dem"

I HAVE BUT THEY LOSING


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

willa said:


> Labour aren't exactly any better. Look what a mess Brown has got us into
> 
> I blooming hate Labour & Brown, Can't stand looking at him


I completely agree with you.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mumof5 said:


> what if lib dem and labour team up? my brother thinks this might happen


*If that happens Gordon Brown has said he will not step aside.
My money is still on Gordon Brown to win.:thumbup: and on that note i'm going to bed and watch it on telly.*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

If it is a hung parliament who gets to live in number 10? I think that the 3 party leaders should be forced to live there together - can you imagine???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

willa said:


> Labour aren't exactly any better. Look what a mess Brown has got us into
> 
> I blooming hate Labour & Brown, Can't stand looking at him


Bearing in mind the MESS that conservatives left when they were outed the last time!!!! Can you blame labour for struggling to get us back on track????


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Guys dont get your hopes up yet......thats only 20,000 votes counted!! We have a very long night!!!!


lol, ONLY


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

willa said:


> Labour aren't exactly any better. Look what a mess Brown has got us into
> 
> I blooming hate Labour & Brown, Can't stand looking at him


Labour are better all round. There focus is on the economy, and saveing us. Gordon Brown has done well so far, look at us and look at other countrys such as Greece, i dont think are too badly off are we ? Labour have limted the effects of the global recession for us.

If Cameron comes in power, the economy will be in a mess, the richer will be richer, and fox hunting will return. ie the country will of gone down the pan !


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby British said:


> If it is a hung parliament who gets to live in number 10? I think that the 3 party leaders should be forced to live there together - can you imagine???? :lol::lol::lol:


...PARTAAAAAY!!!

And then they'll all kill each other.

And Luna and I will move in to number 10 :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Same here ! most of my freinds are voteing lib dem !


Same here too!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If that happens Gordon Brown has said he will not step aside.
> My money is still on Gordon Brown to win.:thumbup: and on that note i'm going to bed and watch it on telly.*


I think the exist polls are rubbish !

Lib Dem will do much better and so will labour. Dont get excited yet Torys !


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Baby British said:


> If it is a hung parliament who gets to live in number 10? I think that the 3 party leaders should be forced to live there together - can you imagine???? :lol::lol::lol:


HAHA, Gordon and Cameron would be fighting for top bunk and Clegg would sleep in closet under the stairs :lol:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> HAHA, Gordon and Cameron would be fighting for top bunk and Clegg would sleep in closet under the stairs :lol:


PMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Exit polls........20,000 people from 130 boroughs have been asked the question "who did you vote for?" on the way out of the polling stations!! 

Its bull to me!!! What if people lied cause they didnt wanna tell them the truth????

20,000 people is less than 1% of the population guys!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Exit polls........20,000 people from 130 boroughs have been asked the question "who did you vote for?" on the way out of the polling stations!!
> 
> Its bull to me!!! What if people lied cause they didnt wanna tell them the truth????
> 
> 20,000 people is less than 1% of the population guys!!!


The exist polls are UTTER BULL!

59 seats for Lib Dems, come on get real. I thought everyone was voteing them


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What exit polls? Even when I lived in Inner London boroughs there were never any exit polls... so where do they go to ask?

Oh don't tell me... Basildon!!!! hahaha


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

1 seat to Labour thankyou ! Torys got rightfully raped in Sunderland


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Captain.Charisma said:


> 1 seat to Labour thankyou ! Torys got rightfully raped in Sunderland


Whoop whoop


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just found out some interesting info. Ramsay McDonald, Labour's first prime minister was from my town/area. Pretty cool


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

labour i think will get in :s

sadly.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

nic101 said:


> labour i think will get in :s
> 
> sadly.


 

woooop wooop


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nic101 said:


> labour i think will get in :s


I'm not so sure. We need a change but nobody really trusts Cameron.

Could it be back to the olden days, when the only parties were Whigs (Liberals) and Tories? (Before Labour party was invented).

Isn't it funny when you start looking into your family history, I had no idea but apparently all mine for generations were Whigs. I don't know if any of you remember the SDP? formed in the 80's when the Liberals were useless, a few years ago I dated a bloke for a while who it turns out was one of their founder members.

And yet I grew up not knowing one from t'other, and my parents let me grow & find out for myself.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm not so sure. We need a change but nobody really trusts Cameron.
> 
> Could it be back to the olden days, when the only parties were Whigs (Liberals) and Tories? (Before Labour party was invented).
> 
> ...


my parents are great - they let me share my opinion an di listen to theirs - however i did tel my dadd if he voted labour i would disown him :lol: (i was joking lmao)!

i hav emy opnion and voted because of that - my friend however is same age as me and just voted same as parents because of knowing no different :S


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

nic101 said:


> my parents are great - they let me share my opinion an di listen to theirs - however i did tel my dadd if he voted labour i would disown him :lol: (i was joking lmao)!
> 
> i hav emy opnion and voted because of that - my friend however is same age as me and just voted same as parents because of knowing no different :S


if anyone in my family voted the torys i would give them education, simple !


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> labour i think will get in :s
> 
> sadly.


NO WAY 

Seriously i do think Conservatives will get in :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

willa said:


> NO WAY
> 
> Seriously i do think Conservatives will get in :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


i HOPE they get in 

i voted them - as did my mum


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

nic101 said:


> labour i think will get in :s
> 
> sadly.


Oh great, not only would we have miserable wheather but a miserable prime minister, thats just what we need!:mad2:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Oh great, not only would we have miserable wheather but a miserable prime minister, thats just what we need!:mad2:


gordon brown is miserable and ugly.

that thing he does with his mouth when he pauses is just vile.:scared:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

nic101 said:


> gordon brown is miserable and ugly.
> 
> that thing he does with his mouth when he pauses is just vile.:scared:


Where as anythin cameron say is a lieeee


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> if anyone in my family voted the torys i would give them education, simple !


LOL the first ever election I was old enough to vote in, Maggie T got in. I didn't vote for her but I remember saying to the 'rents that I was glad a woman had got in as PM.... I can still remember their looks of surprise and inability to respond to that.....

...she ended up shafting my family, who had literally sweated blood to build up capital over the years with the intention of one day having their own business - and achieved that just as SHE got in. She claimed to be on the side of small business people but her interest rates went sky high and we lost EVERYTHING, literally.... poor as church mice in the end.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

nic101 said:


> gordon brown is miserable and ugly.
> 
> that thing he does with his mouth when he pauses is just vile.:scared:


LOL, I like pausing his face when he talks on sky + and seeing the many ugly expressions of Mr Brown


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL the first ever election I was old enough to vote in, Maggie T got in. I didn't vote for her but I remember saying to the 'rents that I was glad a woman had got in as PM.... I can still remember their looks of surprise and inability to respond to that.....
> 
> ...she ended up shafting my family, who had literally sweated blood to build up capital over the years with the intention of one day having their own business - and achieved that just as SHE got in. She claimed to be on the side of small business people but her interest rates went sky high and we lost EVERYTHING, literally.... poor as church mice in the end.


The Torys shaft everyone but themself ! They look after themsleves ie, the rich nothing changes.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just found a pic of Cameron, Clegg & Brown settling into life as a trio at number 10

Democracy UK on Facebook The polls have now closed but media outlets are reporting that some people were turned away from the polling stations. Were you one of them? Where were you turned away from? | Facebook

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

3-0 up now  Cameron your nothinnnnnnnnn


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Just found a pic of Cameron, Clegg & Brown settling into life as a trio at number 10
> 
> Democracy UK on Facebook The polls have now closed but media outlets are reporting that some people were turned away from the polling stations. Were you one of them? Where were you turned away from? | Facebook
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


"Watch and learn Clegg" lol, great find!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

What an utter shambless with the voting fiasco . Hundreds of people couldn't vote :scared:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

willa said:


> What an utter shambless with the voting fiasco . Hundreds of people couldn't vote :scared:


Couldn't? why ever not?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Couldn't? why ever not?


They were still in the que at 10pm lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

willa said:


> They were still in the que at 10pm lol


daft buggers - polling stations always used to close at 9pm!

It's got to be the All Night Supermarket phenomenon. Were any of them wearing pyjamas?.....


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

willa said:


> They were still in the que at 10pm lol


lol, they must be feeling suisidal right now:lol:


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL the first ever election I was old enough to vote in, Maggie T got in. I didn't vote for her but I remember saying to the 'rents that I was glad a woman had got in as PM.... I can still remember their looks of surprise and inability to respond to that.....
> 
> ...she ended up shafting my family, who had literally sweated blood to build up capital over the years with the intention of one day having their own business - and achieved that just as SHE got in. She claimed to be on the side of small business people but her interest rates went sky high and we lost EVERYTHING, literally.... poor as church mice in the end.


Oh Merlin'sMum what a horrible story, but sad and true as 'iron lady' had did this to practically all of the working class, then bloody created complete and utter mayhem when she 'introduced' the Poll Tax only for the Council Tax to take it over. In Scotland, the Scottish Minister, Alex Salmond told all that if he got in, he would more or less dispose of the Council Tax. He got in, what did he do - shafted the Scottish and told them that in mumbo jumbo, it could not be done. There should be a law out for the sh1t that politicians create. I wish they all had to live the full time lives of those members of parliament who took part of the channel4 show recently, where they lived in the boroughs of london, what was it called emmm,lemme think.... 'Tower of Commons' I think. How those people lived in those flats is utterly beyond belief. I often wonder if the m.o.p. did anything for them.

Best wishes

Dobermum


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Conservatives will win more seats in this election than Labour. Mark my words.

Bye Bye Gordon Brown. Don't forget to shut the door on your way out fella (even if it is next week that his party DROPS him)!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Conservatives will win more seats in this election than Labour. Mark my words.
> 
> Bye Bye Gordon Brown. Don't forget to shut the door on your way out fella (even if it is next week that his party DROPS him)!


we'll see.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> daft buggers - polling stations always used to close at 9pm!
> 
> It's got to be the All Night Supermarket phenomenon. Were any of them wearing pyjamas?.....


Hmmmm I think they were queing for a while and werent allowed in at 10pm. Also some places run out of ballot papers!!! Blinking thickies!!!!

Some people were not on the lists even though they are registered!!!

Farce! I think we are gonna have to do it again! We have only had 3 results and its now 20 past 12!!!!

Also there is a bomb alert in northern ireland so they are now having to wait for the bomb squad before they can conitnue to count!!!!

This is pathetic!!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> we'll see.


Shall we bet a rep point? You up for it?

If conservative win more seats than Labour, you owe me one rep point.
Vice versa.

Shake on it?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Shall we bet a rep point? You up for it?
> 
> If conservative win more seats than Labour, you owe me one rep point.
> Vice versa.
> ...


Actual seats as opposed to majority swingy thingy?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Actual seats as opposed to majority swingy thingy?


Yep. Actual seats rather than a "swing thingymajigy" LOL.

I reckon Tories will end up with more seats than Labour and will become the biggest party.
Wanna shake hands on the bet for a rep point?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Yep. Actual seats rather than a "swing thingymajigy" LOL.
> 
> I reckon Tories will end up with more seats than Labour and will become the biggest party.
> Wanna shake hands on the bet for a rep point?


Consider yerself shook. Are you stopping up to watch the election result in all it's glory?

Quote of the night goes to some dude on twitter

'David Cameron going for a pint at 12:30 am? Is that down to Labours 24 hour drinking law by chance?'

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Consider yerself shook. Are you stopping up to watch the election result in all it's glory?
> 
> Quote of the night goes to some dude on twitter
> 
> ...


Great! I'll just carve out a little square in my profile ready for my nice new rep point then LOL.

I'm going to try and stop up to watch it. The counting is taking ages, but I reckon that's down to 13 years of Labour education and people no longer knowing how to count past 10. 

Off for a ciggy now though...and it's FREEZING outside!

What do you think of the voting fiasco? That might cause a bit of a problem!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 are you on right now? seems the LD's have done a surprise in NI.....


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Just noticed BBC is behind ITV on the results


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Great! I'll just carve out a little square in my profile ready for my nice new rep point then LOL.
> 
> I'm going to try and stop up to watch it. The counting is taking ages, but I reckon that's down to 13 years of Labour education and people no longer knowing how to count past 10.
> 
> ...


I'd hold out on the rep square carving 4 now 

don't freeze to death. really.

The voting thingy has done little more than provide the media with a little bit extra to chomp over. I got my vote in


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Results so far:

Lab: 8
Con: 3
Lib: 2

Still confident!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Results so far:
> 
> Lab: 8
> Con: 3
> ...


Watch ITV results are coming in quicker. Still confident???


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Results so far:
> 
> Lab: 8
> Con: 3
> ...


Lab 16
Con 5
LD 2
Other 9
According to ITV


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Watch ITV results are coming in quicker. Still confident???


I would, but I like listening to Jeremy Paxman make the politicians squirm (he's interviewing live in the studio) LOL. It's like an extended Newsnight. 

What are the current ITV results?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

lab 17
cons 6
libs 2
other 11


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

OK. Switched onto ITV! I don't like being behind. 

I'm still confident Conservatives will win more seats though!

:thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OK. Switched onto ITV! I don't like being behind.
> 
> I'm still confident Conservatives will win more seats though!
> 
> :thumbup:


like I said - hold fire on the square carving


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

classixuk said:


> OK. Switched onto ITV! I don't like being behind.


ooh err missus! Bring back the birch I guess


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL @ you 2. Are we the only ones sitting up watching this from the forum?

I wonder how on earth ITV have the results so soon, especially considering they spent 10 times LESS on the production? Just goes to show, you don't need to throw a load of money into public services to make them work efficiently...which kind of proves Cameron's point LOL

:lol::lol::lol:

I think I best watch for a while.

Current results:

Lab - 23
Con - 8
Lib - 4


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> LOL @ you 2. Are we the only ones sitting up watching this from the forum?
> 
> I wonder how on earth ITV have the results so soon, especially considering they spent 10 times LESS on the production? Just goes to show, you don't need to throw a load of money into public services to make them work efficiently...which kind of proves Cameron's point LOL
> 
> ...


beer - check
match sticks - check
pro plus - check
copious amounts of coffee - check


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Eyelids drooping... Just made the comment to someone on FB that the last time I was a lot younger and fitter... stayed up all night! Mind you I had the day off work after, boss closed the office for the day as being a local councillor he was a wee bit busy. He was very nice to work for - he gave me the morning off so I could go and see Nelson Mandela's speech in Trafalgar Square. Ah those were t'days.....


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I have just written on BBC's election site and told them that ITV are in front!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a busy day tomorrow!!! Its Alfies birthday, but I wanna stay up and watch this!!!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

TOOT TOOTing


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like the tory train is picking up speed. That rep point looks tasty! 

Lab - 29
Con -18
Lib - 5

C'mon Dave. Put your foot down mate!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Looks like the tory train is picking up speed. That rep point looks tasty!
> 
> Lab - 29
> Con -18
> ...


Every time cons get closer labour get that little bit further away tee hee hee. Might start carving me a rep square of my own


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Conservatives will win more seats in this election than Labour. Mark my words.
> 
> Bye Bye Gordon Brown. Don't forget to shut the door on your way out fella (even if it is next week that his party DROPS him)!


Erm, 31 seats for labour, 14 for scumertives... not too bad ha


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Every time cons get closer labour get that little bit further away tee hee hee. Might start carving me a rep square of my own


Try making it 6 ft deep. You can then bury yourself when you die of embarrassment when the results are finalised LOL.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

31 for labour haha torys !


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> 31 for labour haha torys !


It's 37 lab vs 26 tories right now.

The tories are coming to take you away Captain!  They will win the majority at this election. I am betting on it!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> It's 37 lab vs 26 tories right now.
> 
> The tories are coming to take you away Captain!  They will win the majority at this election. I am betting on it!


41/ 28 labours favour


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> 41/ 28 labours favour


Don't get wet yet. LOL

I reckon Tories will win this by about 50 seats! Yep, a massive 50 seats. 35 minimum.

I'd like ketchup on my rep point please.

:001_cool:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Don't get wet yet. LOL
> 
> I reckon Tories will win this by about 50 seats! Yep, a massive 50 seats. 35 minimum.
> 
> ...


I'll be taking the rep though can afford you a nice slice of humble pie (ketchup optional) :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I'll be taking the rep though can afford you a nice slice of humble pie (ketchup optional) :lol:


Wow! You raised me? How brave. 

I'll match it.

You'll find the flour, eggs and butter in the kitchen. Please let the pastry rest a while before you bake it LOL.

Lab - 51
Con - 43 
Lib - 6


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Wow! You raised me? How brave.
> 
> I'll match it.
> 
> ...


gutted your lot took Nuneaton - I'm from there


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> gutted your lot took Nuneaton - I'm from there


Nevermind. You could always move back. It will be a nicer place now. LOL

I'd be more gutted if your lot took the country. Hee hee.

57/49/7.

We're coming to get you and paint you blue! :dita:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Nevermind. You could always move back. It will be a nicer place now. LOL
> 
> I'd be more gutted if your lot took the country. Hee hee.
> 
> ...


not before we paint you red and stick the brush up your arse 

59/49. Labour.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

can't sleep keep watching, come on labour


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

dottylotty said:


> can't sleep keep watching, come on labour


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: yeah!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Come on Dave! Don't let me down. There are rep points being gambled here. Don't you care Dave???

Lab - 66
Con - 58
Lib - 8


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Come on Dave! Don't let me down. There are rep points being gambled here. Don't you care Dave???
> 
> Lab - 66
> Con - 58
> Lib - 8


Classix me finks Davey could be deserting you :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

OOOohhh....us Tories are catching up ...

Lab - 68
Con - 64
Lib - 8

Dave must have heard me LOL

:thumbup: 

Guess I can put that KY away huh? No brushes look like they'll be coming near me LOL.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OOOohhh....us Tories are catching up ...
> 
> Lab - 68
> Con - 64
> ...


I wouldn't have used KY.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

It's now almost neck and neck....sorry guys (especially Captain who will be most upset while he smells the cake Baby is making just for me LOL). You best get your kleenex out! We're shifting gears now and we ain't slowing down. :lol:

Lab - 73
Con - 70


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I wouldn't have used KY.


Eeek! LOL. Just spit? 

DAVE CAMERON...URGENT TELEGRAPH...YOU BETTER WIN THIS OR ELSE!!!!

:scared:

:lol:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I ain't ready to down me brush just yet


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Eeek! LOL. Just spit?
> 
> DAVE CAMERON...URGENT TELEGRAPH...YOU BETTER WIN THIS OR ELSE!!!!
> 
> ...


not even :lol:


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

if david did get in he would only last one term


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Come on the blues!!!

Look at this quarter-time score...nailbiting!!!

79/76

We need 3 seats to level. :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:

Time to get some munchies I reckon.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Come on the blues!!!
> 
> Look at this quarter-time score...nailbiting!!!
> 
> ...


If ur watching Sky news your getting rightly rapped !

I dont understand how BBC, ITV and Sky all hav way diff figures :S


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Come on the blues!!!
> 
> Look at this quarter-time score...nailbiting!!!
> 
> ...


My OH has abondon me and gone to bed


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Cameron's shitting himself!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

David Cameron got reelected at least


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> David Cameron got reelected at least


I dont live there, so i dont care if that place is gonna go down the pan. Shame for the country that such garbage wins another seat though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Meh the NI first minister didn't get reelected lol.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> if david did get in he would only last one term


Maybe Dotty, but I'd rather that than another term with Gordon. LOL Saying that, even if I win this bet, I might still wake up to Gordon's bulldog face tomorrow.



You having fun by the way? Quite cool this huh?

:thumbup:

Off to make a buttie!


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

david sounds like an idiot


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The labour guy that lost to him looks murderous

Equal on 76 according to the BBC


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> The labour guy that lost to him looks murderous
> 
> Equal on 76 according to the BBC


switch to itv - the results are coming in quicker


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> david sounds like an idiot


He is ! a big one


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

itv is harder to watch though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So's Gordon Brown. BBC is so much more interesting than ITV


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Baby British said:


> switch to itv - the results are coming in quicker


Well i dont think its that tbh, i think they got the results of diff seats. As Sky news has diff stats again !


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> So's Gordon Brown. BBC is so much more interesting than ITV


Agreed, BBC coverage is the best...85-78 COME ON LABOUR ! COME ON BRITAIN, were not ruined, just yet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ITV is saying 97/94 Labour. I'm going back to BBC though I like seeing the speeches


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

Gordan Brown isn't that bad he's a better option than cameron or clegg


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> ITV is saying 97/94 Labour. I'm going back to BBC though I like seeing the speeches


n Sky says 86-75.. there all diff :S


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> Gordan Brown isn't that bad he's a better option than cameron or clegg


Agreed, he represents the public. Not himself like Cameron.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like Gordon Brown *ducks* labour yes him no


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

you don't always have to like the person, its about the policies at the end of the day hence the reason lib dems aren't doing as well as they did in the debates


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Brown has substance, Clegg has style and Cameron has lies. Thats how i call it


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

So what time is everyone sleeping tonight ?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

scuse me french but ****  c'mon Gordy boy!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

We're in the LEAD! HA!

111 Con
104 Lab

read it and weep!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

See I don't think so. I don't really like any of them but I'd rather not see Labour in power again. They've made a mess of the last two terms


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

totatlly agree with you Captain charisma


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> So what time is everyone *sleeping* tonight ?


What is that word in bold? What does it mean?

LOL


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sleeping I don't think anyone but the animals will be here


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

conservatives will do worse


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> totatlly agree with you captain charisma


:d !

Come on labour !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> We're in the LEAD! HA!
> 
> 111 Con
> 104 Lab
> ...


Enjoy it while it lasts. Gordon's gonna come good - he'd never cost me a rep - er, would you Mr Brown??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't even get a say in this  I got to vote for their partners over here.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Tories are still where they belong....IN FRONT!

Weh Hey.

I can almost taste my cake. LOL

Con 118
Lab 108

the gap is widening.

Goodnight Gordon. Sweet dreams.

Morning David. Coffee and CAKE???

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't even get a say in this  I got to vote for their partners over here.


If Torys win, Britain roits.. period !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm with Classix sorry. I prefer Conservatives over Labour


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

the question is though will the gap be big enough, labour and libdems could join up


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently Labour have lost 19 and Conservatives have gained 20


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> the question is though will the gap be big enough, labour and libdems could join up


Hope so, anything to stop the filth coming in.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Tories are still where they belong....IN FRONT!
> 
> Weh Hey.
> 
> ...


Going to bed with Gordon & waking up with David? Whore  :lol:


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

my staying up seem to be ruining my kittens sleep


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am glad Im not the only loon thats still awake watching it!!!

Poor lib dems!!! What happened?????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Al Murry is just so random on BBC :lol:. 112/103 to Conservatives :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> If Torys win, Britain roits.. period !


LOL. That's funny. Why would the country riot when the majority voted for Tories?

Sure, some of the scroungers might riot when their benefits are cut, or god forbid, they're forced to find a job, but the rest of us will pull up our trousers and get on with the job.

Come on David.

Lab 114
Con 131

Looking good baby! I might get a bit richer over the next 4 years as long as Brown doesn't pull a fast one and cling on to power!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me somehow


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Classi? Can I have some of your coffee and cake please? What cake is it? What kind of coffee?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't understand why your figures are so far in front of BBC figures :

Liz


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Going to bed with Gordon & waking up with David? Whore  :lol:


I bet Sarah Brown wishes she could pull off that trick! LOL She could get rid of the paper bag.

:scared:

LOL


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*wipes coke off screen* I'm going to not drink when I click on this thread


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

lizward said:


> i don't understand why your figures are so far in front of bbc figures :
> 
> Liz


itv!................


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I almost feel a tad sorry for cleggsy


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I am glad Im not the only loon thats still awake watching it!!!
> 
> Poor lib dems!!! What happened?????


LOL. same as usual. They lost. Poor things.

They might be able to do a backroom deal tomorrow though and get a few crumbs from the table.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's lost so badly 17 seats according to BBC


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

more like britain rots,everything gets privatised people with low income are doomed.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I bet Sarah Brown wishes she could pull off that trick! LOL She could get rid of the paper bag.
> 
> :scared:
> 
> LOL


She ain't no oil painting either :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Classi? Can I have some of your coffee and cake please? What cake is it? What kind of coffee?


The cake is a special recipe made by BabyBritish. You can ask her for some in the morning LOL :thumbup:
_
(see previous posts in this thread)_


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have chocolate cake if anyone wants any or bbq pringles


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> itv!................


Yes I know, but why are ITV so far ahead? :

I have to take my car for an MOT first thing tomorrow, how on earth am I going to stay awake long enoguh to do that and walk the dogs and feed / clean out the cats? Not to mention the fact that we have a Parcelforce delivery which cannot be missed (two boxes of violins which we sell for a living, last week we had three boxes delivered, delayed bringing them in, adn one box was stolen!

Liz


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

BBC is 122/107 no idea how they're so far ahead


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Babybritish? What cake you got and I cant be bothered to go back and read all you guys have written!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> The cake is a special recipe made by BabyBritish. You can ask her for some in the morning LOL :thumbup:
> _
> (see previous posts in this thread)_


humble pie (cold) served with ketchup and strong coffee laced with arsenic


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> BBC is 122/107 no idea how they're so far ahead


Have no idea either!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes I know, but why are ITV so far ahead? :


Because the BBC want Brown to remain in the lead for as long as possible. Dave will cut their budget see???

:thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dottylotty said:


> more like britain rots,everything gets privatised people with low income are doomed.


Privatised? No way. The only choices these days are between left and left.

Liz


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Possibly wouldn't want to have to fire all those management people


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> humble pie (cold) served with ketchup and strong coffee laced with arsenic


I think you'll find there was a rep point in the kitty too!

LMAO!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Conservatives took a seat Labours held since '87 :thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Because the BBC want Brown to remain in the lead for as long as possible. Dave will cut their budget see???
> 
> :thumbup:


O I know BBC are left wing, but the deed is done now one way or the other, no point in pretending!

Liz


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

oh well does look like conservatives may be in power, least it wont last long


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I think you'll find there was a rep point in the kitty too!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


oh yeah & that


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Baby British said:


> humble pie (cold) served with ketchup and strong coffee laced with arsenic


O.K......I think I might pass you up on the offer! But what you could do with mine is pack it up, tie it in a bow put a nice little stamp on it with the lovely queens head on it and send it to the lovely David Cameron as a "welcome to No 10" gift!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a good thing. Much better than 4 more years of the slightest mention of race/gender/anything being called evil and bigoted


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did Alistair Darling just say Gordon Brown would stay leader of Labour even if he lost his seat?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Conservatives took a seat Labours held since '87 :thumbup:


Which seat was that then? I didn't spot that!
Glad to hear the people there finally woke up LOL

Shall we order our new ferarri's now, or wait until tomorrow and drink some Cristal champagne first? Whaddya reckon?

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Carlisle :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

dottylotty said:


> oh well does look like conservatives may be in power, least it wont last long


Not yet - they (tories) are still on course to fall 19 short of the 326 needed for a majority. It's gonna be a hung parliament I reck 

Sadly the bet with classix is just for the tories winning more seats than labour 

Still, it ain't over till the fat lady sings (best get clearing yer throat Ann Wydacoombe)


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

more like people have gone to sleep


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> oh well does look like conservatives may be in power, least it wont last long


Hopefully it will be long enough to fix the country again.

1997 - £6 billion debt.
2010 - £1.5 trillion debt.

Great job Gordon! LOL You borrowed a load of money and spent it all. Even my 5 year old niece could achieve that.

Hee hee.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Which seat was that then? I didn't spot that!
> Glad to hear the people there finally woke up LOL
> 
> Shall we order our new ferarri's now, or wait until tomorrow and drink some Cristal champagne first? Whaddya reckon?
> ...


I wouldn't - the footse will be hanging out it's arse come morning :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Still, it ain't over till the fat lady sings (best get clearing yer throat Ann Wydacoombe)


LOL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The guys trying to defend the fact that they refused to let hundreds at least vote


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I wouldn't - the footse will be hanging out it's arse come morning :lol:


Not because the Tories won more seats though, simply because they didn't win enough!

The city is terrified that Gordon Brown will be allowed to make any more decisions on behalf of the UK plc. It will probably end up being the City that forces the resignation of Brown. Watch this space...


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

people should be able to vote over a 2 day period


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Not because the Tories won more seats though, simply because they didn't win enough!
> 
> The city is terrified that Gordon Brown will be allowed to make any more decisions on behalf of the UK plc. It will probably end up being the City that forces the resignation of Brown. Watch this space...


Don't buy that. Our economy will bomb again in direct reflection of the dow jones crash. In many ways this election couldn't have come at a worse time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jack Straw got re-elected and the BNP lost brilliant


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Just watched the Blackburn results.

Isn't it ironic that a party called Labour are mainly voted for by people who have never worked???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But Labour gives them the money and tells them it's not really their fault they're too lazy to work


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

bit like places with lots of money vote conservatives


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Just watched the Blackburn results.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that a party called Labour are mainly voted for by people who have never worked???


I think that's an ill directed generalization.

Hungry, need munch, CRISPS!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would get more food but I have a dog lying across my legs asleep and I don't want to wake him up. Who says I have trained him?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Don't buy that. Our economy will bomb again in direct reflection of the dow jones crash. In many ways this election couldn't have come at a worse time


Gordon kept hanging on like a sticky turd though. He had to do it now because the law says so. he should have done this as soon as he took over from Blair. He probably would have won.

Greece and the Euro crises has alarmed Wall Street for sure; they need reassurance that UK plc won't be defaulting in a similar manner. Gordon couldn't offer that.

Might take your advice though and swap the Cristal for some Asti-spumante until we get the hung parliament sorted out.



Labour - 139
Con - 166

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ITV is saying it will be hung with Tory majority. BBC stopped showing it and they're only showing NI results here now not as interesting


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I would get more food but I have a dog lying across my legs asleep and I don't want to wake him up. Who says I have trained him?


I'd send you a virtual salt and vinegar french frie if it were possible!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I think that's an ill directed generalization.
> 
> Hungry, need munch, CRISPS!


Yeah, but it was worth the punchline. 

Just finished a pack of crisps. Oxtail flavour. They're the only crisps my dog won't eat. I think it's because he's docked.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> But Labour gives them the money and tells them it's not really their fault they're too lazy to work


Ha! LOVE IT! You're on form tonight girl.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks I think . 

Esther Rantzen lost


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> more like britain rots,everything gets privatised people with low income are doomed.


Britain is gonna roit, the countrys f*cked... no joke..farewell england !


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it doesn't look as if there is going to be any final result tonight, I might give up and go to bed for three hours.

Liz


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

174/144 conservative :thumbup:.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well it doesn't look as if there is going to be any final result tonight, I might give up and go to bed for three hours.
> 
> Liz


Im kinda debateing wether to go to bed or not :S
Might hang on till 4.30-5ish then knock out for good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just glad college is finished and I don't have 2 hours of chemistry at 9am. I think I'd be dangerous in a lab that tired


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Britain is gonna roit, the countrys f*cked... no joke..farewell england !


Oh cheer up. You'd think Saddam Hussein was the conservative party leader. LOL

I'm just looking at the poor Lib Dems. Only 26 seats so far. If Nick's wondering why they haven't got much of the vote I have an answer for him.

They didn't let people vote for them in one of their safest seats.

If they can't run a polling station properly and let people vote, I suggest they need not wonder why people didn't vote for them.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

dottylotty said:


> bit like places with lots of money vote conservatives


  

Personally I don't think it's any worse than the rich who only want to further line their pockets. So who should win the moral high ground out of the so called 'scroungers' and the just plain greedy????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The guy was trying to defend that a while back oh but it's a victorian system it wasn't our fault. Er it has been and surely there's not that many more voters this time around that you're having so many difficulties


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> 174/144 conservative :thumbup:.


doomed then,


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Thanks I think .
> 
> Esther Rantzen lost


That's a real shame, but hey; That's Life!

:001_cool:

Seriously though, I was hoping she would win her seat. She worked hard and I think she would have been a good MP.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She would have been good it's a shame


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Oh cheer up. You'd think Saddam Hussein was the conservative party leader. LOL
> 
> I'm just looking at the poor Lib Dems. Only 26 seats so far. If Nick's wondering why they haven't got much of the vote I have an answer for him.
> 
> ...


I think the reason why so many people voted torys, is that they dont understand that the credit crunch isnt labours fault. I think once the find Torys mess the economy up even more, they wished the voted for someone who could run the country as opposed to talk nonsense.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

i thought libe dems would of done better, bit surprised there


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Personally I don't think it's any worse than the rich who only want to further line their pockets. So who should win the moral high ground out of the so called 'scroungers' and the just plain greedy????


The rich will get richer the poor will get poorer now, oh dear :S At least i have my degree to fall back, i just fear for our nation.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> i thought libe dems would of done better, bit surprised there


and me, i think they all jumped ship to torys, ball-less voters :S


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ed Balls must be worried 1000 votes in it


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I think the reason why so many people voted torys, is that they dont understand that the credit crunch isnt labours fault. I think once the find Torys mess the economy up even more, they wished the voted for someone who could run the country as opposed to talk nonsense.


Hey...Tories are OK with me. In the 80's when my cousin was my age, he was driving a Porsche, along with all his mates.

I drive a Fiat Panda.

Welcome back Tories. I've been expecting you.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

people r booing conservatives in swindon south


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Hey...Tories are OK with me. In the 80's when my cousin was my age, he was driving a Porsche, along with all his mates.
> 
> I drive a Fiat Panda.
> 
> Welcome back Tories. I've been expecting you.


greed    typical tory boy.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> i thought libe dems would of done better, bit surprised there


I think this is the best they've ever done in living memory if I am honest. That's why people say a Lib Dem vote is a wasted vote.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> people r booing conservatives in swindon south


i would more than boo


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> greed    typical tory boy.


Nah, I just want a better car LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder how many people are complaining that Gordon Brown flew rather than went in a car.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you guys noticed on the BBC coverage they have projected the results onto the side of Big Ben? For some strange reason though, they have made the graph look like 4 giant flavoured condoms? What's all that about?

LOL


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Nah, I just want a better car LOL
> 
> :thumbup:


Your defo rich then if you could afford to a) get a better car (albeit under the tories 'alledgedly') and b) fill it up with fuel!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't see the BBC coverage anymore  but I saw that earlier I didn't notice that though


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I wonder how many people are complaining that Gordon Brown flew rather than went in a car.


Good point! Does the ash cloud over Scotland only affect us mere mortals?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ITV is definately getting different results if they're just announcing that Ester Rantzen lost


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Captain.Charisma said:


> The rich will get richer the poor will get poorer now, oh dear :S At least i have my degree to fall back, i just fear for our nation.


Actually I have been reading on their porpersitions (sp) cause they are gonna get it so wanted to read in the perspective that they are gonna be running the country and wanted to look at the "good" and actually I am quite pleased about what his proposals. AS long as he sticks to it, its not gonna be that bad! Still get tax credits but noone who earns £50,000 or more will get them......however I thought they werent all ready and blimey if they did that is quite a good move!!! Read up on what they are proposing.......

BBC News - Where They Stand: Guide to party election policies


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Your defo rich then if you could afford to a) get a better car (albeit under the tories 'alledgedly') and b) fill it up with fuel!!!


I'll just leave it on the drive and polish it occasionally (like when my butler is on his half day off)


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

We haven't mentioned the score for a while.

Con - 200
Lab - 160

The future's looking bright!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So who wants Jackie Smith to lose? They're announcing it soon apparently.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Actually I have been reading on their porpersitions (sp) cause they are gonna get it so wanted to read in the perspective that they are gonna be running the country and wanted to look at the "good" and actually I am quite pleased about what his proposals. AS long as he sticks to it, its not gonna be that bad! Still get tax credits but noone who earns £50,000 or more will get them......however I thought they werent all ready and blimey if they did that is quite a good move!!! Read up on what they are proposing.......
> 
> BBC News - Where They Stand: Guide to party election policies


My OH currently earns £36 000 annually. Based on this we get £34 pw for 3 young children. I can only assume that people on £50 000+ will receive considerably less than this so I don't really understand how these alleged cuts can amount to any real saving. Me finks we're not being told the whole truth...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> So who wants Jackie Smith to lose? They're announcing it soon apparently.


If she fiddled her expenses then yes; I'd like her to lose.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She was the one with the husband who got expenses for porn movies I think anyway. Definately expense issues


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

classixuk said:


> We haven't mentioned the score for a while.
> 
> Con - 200
> Lab - 160
> ...


we'll see, hope what ever happens wont be all doom and gloom which will most likely be the case. labour all the way,


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> My OH currently earns £36 000 annually. Based on this we get £34 pw for 3 young children. I can only assume that people on £50 000+ will receive considerably less than this so I don't really understand how these alleged cuts can amount to any real saving. Me finks we're not being told the whole truth...


Well, let's say they only got £1 a week. And let's say there are a million families in that earnings bracket.

That's £52 million a year.

Is that not a real saving?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> We haven't mentioned the score for a while.
> 
> Con - 200
> Lab - 160
> ...


The future's looking hung unless you are referring to a rep brightening your day!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> We haven't mentioned the score for a while.
> 
> Con - 200
> Lab - 160
> ...


If ur multi millonare it is inteed...if your not it looks bleak


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She was the one with the husband who got expenses for porn movies I think anyway. Definately expense issues


Oh no. Not her. I'd like her to win. If she loses her job, her husband will have to cut back on his porn consumption. From one guy to another, I can say that would be painful.

:lol:


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

jackie smith looks worried


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Men honestly :nonod: :lol:. She lost by 6000 votes brilliant


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> If ur multi millonare it is inteed...if your not it looks bleak


I am a millionaire and I'm loving it!!!! Bring it on. Cameron all the way! He'll make me much richer. I can feel it. I'll be a multi-millionaire by the time he's done.

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Jacqui Smith's husband must be DEVASTATED!

PMSL


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I am a millionaire and I'm loving it!!!! Bring it on. Cameron all the way! He'll make me much richer. I can feel it. I'll be a multi-millionaire by the time he's done.
> 
> :thumbup:


LOLLLLL !

I hope chavs rob you !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're trying to say all the expenses stuff wasn't her fault and she's the victim in all this really


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Well, let's say they only got £1 a week. And let's say there are a million families in that earnings bracket.
> 
> That's £52 million a year.
> 
> Is that not a real saving?


I'd still be keen to hear exactly what families in this earning brackets receive if anything.

And what's the deficit exactly?


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

do people seriously thing conservatives will do a better job, not going to happen, cameron is a liar


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're all liars it's a job requirement

167/216 conservative


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> LOLLLLL !
> 
> I hope chavs rob you !


You'll have to wait a while. I hear Cameron's bringing back national service. The chavs are going to be used as cannon fodder in Afghanistan.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Baby British said:


> I'd still be keen to hear exactly what families in this earning brackets receive if anything.
> 
> And what's the deficit exactly?


Do it urself, go on directgove make up a name and address say they earn £50k and see what comes up as to what they can get!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dottylotty said:


> do people seriously thing conservatives will do a better job, not going to happen, cameron is a liar


I'm not sure it's possible to do any worse. But we shall see.

Liz


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> do people seriously thing conservatives will do a better job, not going to happen, cameron is a liar


They wont, they are going to mess the country up. But i guess we can sleep knowing its not our fault, and hope it wont be long before another general election.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> do people seriously thing conservatives will do a better job, not going to happen, cameron is a liar


What did he lie to you about? LOL


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Do it urself, go on directgove make up a name and address say they earn £50k and see what comes up as to what they can get!


Maybe 2mrw, the computer screen is swimming infront of me as it is lol


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless of who gets elected, I've just noticed that in this thread I have been elected myself!

I'm now a VIP member, and you were all here to share it with me!

OMG. 2 great wins in one night! Quick, has anyone got a good stock tip for me?

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done. I'm off to bed I'm barely awake


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

oh well least the BNP aren't in power


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's always a good thing they've lost all the seats they stood for I think


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> They wont, they are going to mess the country up. But i guess we can sleep knowing its not our fault, and hope it wont be long before another general election.


Are you going to be OK tonight? I mean, do you have someone in the house with you? You seem almost depressed beyond hope. LOL


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Well done. I'm off to bed I'm barely awake


LOL. Night. If you can't sleep I will probably be here!

Score:

Lab - 170
Con - 222

SWEET DREAMS NICKY!
:thumbup:


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

knew conservatives would get most of the seats,i wonder how many people decided not to vote labour for calling someone a bigot


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Night. If you can't sleep I will probably be here!
> 
> Score:
> 
> ...


Still a ways off 326


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

dottylotty said:


> knew conservatives would get most of the seats,i wonder how many people decided not to vote labour for calling someone a bigot


I think it's more likely that some people decided not to vote labour because they aren't stupid.



I'm looking forward to this whole hung party thing though. I wasn't alive last time this happened.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Are you going to be OK tonight? I mean, do you have someone in the house with you? You seem almost depressed beyond hope. LOL


Haha dont worry about me. I studyed poltics at uni, and hence have strong opinons on issues. Im blasting out some of ma fav tunes before bed, i am sure i will live on , dont worry 

I am sure i will live, im just passionate on such issues. Hence why i might of sounded a bit over the top in my posts


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Still a ways off 326


thank god, i wonder how bad a hung parliament will be


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

dottylotty said:


> thank god, i wonder how bad a hung parliament will be


 Uncertain times without a definitive leader. Bad times.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Still a ways off 326


True. True. 326 is a trivial matter though.

More seats wins me the bet.

LOL

Labour seem to be a ways off 200 at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Uncertain times without a definitive leader. Bad times.


Hung parliment would be better than Torys winning outright, at least he will be challanged before he does anything stupid.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Haha dont worry about me. I studyed poltics at uni, and hence have strong opinons on issues. Im blasting out some of ma fav tunes before bed, i am sure i will live on , dont worry
> 
> I am sure i will live, im just passionate on such issues. Hence why i might of sounded a bit over the top in my posts


Keep going over the top. You've had me laughing for hours!

:thumbup:

If you were any funnier you could compete with Gordon for the top job!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> True. True. 326 is a trivial matter though.
> 
> More seats wins me the bet.
> 
> ...


Just a small point but I'm sure we didn't agree that the rep had to be a positive one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

knock knock ......

who's there ? ......

David ......

David Who ? ......

Gordon, open the f**king Door, and get out of my house!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

LOLL anyways night night guys.. been a pleasure to rant at and with you. Lets hope David does mess the country up to much ay ...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Just a small point but I'm sure we didn't agree that the rep had to be a positive one :lol: :lol: :lol:


Typical Labour! Typical Spin!

:lol::lol::lol:

Good point though. You would make a good mediator for divorcing couples.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Keep going over the top. You've had me laughing for hours!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> If you were any funnier you could compete with Gordon for the top job!


Haha night night, im sure we will meet again soon


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok the tax credits thing I have done it.......for a family with 2 kids get family tax credits of £501.00 a year, that works out as £10.47 a week! Now to me thats £10.47 too much and yeah it should be taken off them!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> LOLL anyways night night guys.. been a pleasure to rant at and with you. Lets hope David does mess the country up to much ay ...


Nighty night. Don't have too many nightmares....David's under your bed by the way!

:eek6:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

The red car and the blue car had a race......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Ok the tax credits thing I have done it.......for a family with 2 kids get family tax credits of £501.00 a year, that works out as £10.47 a week! Now to me thats £10.47 too much and yeah it should be taken off them!


So at a million families minimum, that's £520 million a year?

Good maths!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Good point though. You would make a good mediator for divorcing couples.


Thank you


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I think my bed is calling to me!!!! Gonna go to sleep for abit I think! Night night guys!!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Off for a ciggy. Back soon.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Ok the tax credits thing I have done it.......for a family with 2 kids get family tax credits of £501.00 a year, that works out as £10.47 a week! Now to me thats £10.47 too much and yeah it should be taken off them!


OK fair enough but the tories have made little secret of there desire to cut the deficit ASAP so what other 'little' cuts do they have in mind? I don't trust Cameron as far as I could chuck him and he can't afford to piss off his wealthy mates cos they fund his party! It would undoubtedly be the likes of little old me to suffer


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

Baby British said:


> OK fair enough but the tories have made little secret of there desire to cut the deficit ASAP so what other 'little' cuts do they have in mind? I don't trust Cameron as far as I could chuck him and he can't afford to piss off his wealthy mates cos they fund his party! It would undoubtedly be the likes of little old me to suffer


agree with you there i wonder where the cuts will be nhs will be one most likely


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

OK daylight is dawning here so I'm gonna get my head down uncontent in the knowledge that parliament will be a not-very-well hung parliament when I awake.

I've given you your bloody rep Classix but don't get too excited - your still a ways off your porshe 

Good banter folks 

Nighty night (or should that be morning :?)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hehe just got up!

Errmmm....

The PF poll isnt exactly representative is it? :lol:


fecking torie thatcherites. Mind you... it aint over yet, it could still be a hung parliament. Cons need a good many more seats yet to claim majority....

Its hardly the landslide vote of confidence cameron was after! I actually hope it is a hung parliament all the parties need to realise that the public have a big issue with them all.

God help us mere plebs if the concervatives do get the majority. I suggest everyone here gets private healthcare organised cos the tories arent going to upset the rich folk, so it will be the weakest that suffer as always.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How many of you actually remember life under a Conservative government? Most of you are a lot younger than I am!

Liz


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i do.

I'm from a yorkshire mining family.

I remember.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm 60 so yes i remember MT.
Well as things stand i think we should have another vote.I think its unfair that some didn't get to vote i we can't have that in a democratic society, its just not cricket.*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well that was a let down 

Labour & Lib Dems are planning to join together,to get Cameron out :scared:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> Well that was a let down
> 
> Labour & Lib Dems are planning to join together,to get Cameron out :scared:


*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: way to go.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

lizward said:


> How many of you actually remember life under a Conservative government? Most of you are a lot younger than I am!
> 
> Liz


I remember growing up under the conservative government my dad was conservative through and through and when i was old enough to vote i voted conservative just because thats how i was brought up, i realised that was for the wrong reasons, i have never voted since.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: way to go.*


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agreed!

I also agree we should have another vote... people not having the chance to vote is not how a democratic country should be run!

If its a coalition gvt i cant imagine it lasting long, i predict another election anyway within 2 yrs.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

And now begins the usual bickering and spin we all know and love. Nick Clegg is suddenly going to be VERY popular :lol:

People not being able to vote is disgusting and we may yet see a re match.

Disappointed that Lib Dem didn't fair better but pleased it looks like they will be working closely with whoever does win through so some of their policies might just rub off.

God help the average man if it's the Tories  Maybe the Lib Dems will bring some balance to their greediness, can't see how they could work together though as they come at Polictics from totally different angles


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

lizward said:


> How many of you actually remember life under a Conservative government? Most of you are a lot younger than I am!
> 
> Liz





billyboysmammy said:


> i do.
> 
> I'm from a yorkshire mining family.
> 
> I remember.


I remember.  I too am from a Yorkshire mining family. God help us all if Labour and the LibDems don't form a coalition.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I remember.  I too am from a Yorkshire mining family. God help us all if Labour and the LibDems don't form a coalition.


I have to say that would be my preferred option now, i think they have the most common ground and given the current economic crisis i think we really need stability rather than big egos trying to make a name for themselves at our expense.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I have to say that would be my preferred option now, i think they have the most common ground and given the current economic crisis i think we really need stability rather than big egos trying to make a name for themselves at our expense.


I agree. On the BBC this morning they were saying that if the exit polls prove correct, then (despite the projected number of seats) the Tories would have 27% of the vote and the Labour and LibDems together would have received 54% of the vote. Sounds like a majority of what the people want to me!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Well this is certainly going to be interesting,

There are exactly 36 seats left to be declared right now, the Conservatives are going to have to win every single one of those seats to win outright and only then they will have the minimum number required to get in (326) 

At this present moment in time even the Lib Debs do not have enough votes to make a co-allition with should labour choose to, Its turning out to be very complicated indeed!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Now labour have just won another seat, so it is now impossible for the conservatives to win the overall majority!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I remember.  I too am from a Yorkshire mining family. God help us all if Labour and the LibDems don't form a coalition.


Yes I remember this all too well being from a Mining Village.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Now labour have just won another seat, so it is now impossible for the conservatives to win the overall majority!


Excellent! theres still hope for the fox!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Shamen said:


> Excellent! theres still hope for the fox!


And the badger!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the Petforum poll should be used to settle any disagreements about who should Govern :lol: Surely they must realise how clever we all are on here, i will suggest it to Gordon and David :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think the Petforum poll should be used to settle any disagreements about who should Govern :lol: Surely they must realise how clever we all are on here, i will suggest it to Gordon and David :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well it's a clear majority :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like Gordon Brown's speech sounds awfully like some dictator defending the fact he's not going to quit screw what the people have voted for.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

God I am shattered!!! 2 hours sleep last night!  Bloody counters!!! Whats taking them so long to count!!! Cant believe they are still counting!!!

Even if lib dems go with labour they still wont have enough seats you know guys!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got to sleep at 8am . I've had about 3 hours sleep. I like the idea of lib dems/tories coalition


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> God I am shattered!!! 2 hours sleep last night!  Bloody counters!!! Whats taking them so long to count!!! Cant believe they are still counting!!!
> 
> Even if lib dems go with labour they still wont have enough seats you know guys!


I think everybody seems to of forgot that, for lib dems or labour to get in ther are pretty much going to have to form a coallition with EVERY other party that has gained a seat!

At present there are 13 seats left do be declared if you are to go by bordering constituences Id say just over half of those seats are going to be Conservative!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I gave up at 5:30 am but I'm tempted to hide under the duvet for the next 12 months. Tory/ libs? WTF? Cleggy weggy needs to grow some man bits!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

lol someone seems to have nicked off with half the posts on this thread!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I gave up at 5:30 am but I'm tempted to hide under the duvet for the next 12 months. Tory/ libs? WTF? Cleggy weggy needs to grow some man bits!


lol agreed...

but as things stand, surely the only coalition to be available would be with the tories? its the only way to get over the 326 minimum? Or am i (hopefully) barking up the wrong tree?

even if labour gets all the seats yet to declare, they still wont be over 326?

Someone with the knowledge come on and explain how these here coalitions work? Is it simply about having more seats than the other or do they still have to hold the minimum?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> lol someone seems to have nicked off with half the posts on this thread!


I left you a surprise! How's the baking coming along??? 

What do you mean when you say someone has nicked off with half the posts on this thread? Has our late night conversation disappeared?

I'll have to have a look.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol agreed...
> 
> but as things stand, surely the only coalition to be available would be with the tories? its the only way to get over the 326 minimum? Or am i (hopefully) barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> ...


As far as I know if two parties form a coalition and have the majority of votes after the coallition but not enough (326) of the vote then they cannot automatically go into power but.. they are entitled to apply to govern the country!

If two parties form a coallition and get over the minimum (326) they would automatically enter power!

So in effect if the libs and the tories were to come together now then they would automatically go into power!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

oh my god how many pages have passed since ive been here lol!!!



ok so whats happening im not understanding this 100% - - - - whens convservative going to win?!!!??!?! :lol:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just looked at the seats won overall and no there isn't enough for a lib/lab coalition alone  (although this would have still been a possibility when limp wristed libs hinted at the intention to kiss the tories arse)

Like I said - moon. one way.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I left you a surprise! How's the baking coming along???
> 
> What do you mean when you say someone has nicked off with half the posts on this thread? Has our late night conversation disappeared?
> 
> I'll have to have a look.


Yup whole chunks of it.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Yup whole chunks of it.


i though they had gone but then thought i must have imagained them


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> i though they had gone but then thought i must have imagained them


lol I must have imagined them too lol

How's the election night hardcore after a night glued to the TV/ computer??? I'm cream crackered and both feel & look like poo!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Yup whole chunks of it.


Oh no! I wasn't even drunk. Tired, yes. But drunk, no. LOL

Maybe it was your bit about the paintbrush?  Or maybe I came on too strong with my porsche ambition. LOL

'twas a laugh though. I wonder if Captain's feeling any better today?

Dave Cameron is about to make a statement!!!!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Dave Cameron is about to make a statement!!!!


im waiting for him to come through that flipping door :lol:

i dont get it though - whats happning now?!?!

they deciding whos running the country etc???

im confused


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Didn't like Browns speech, he's a slimy git (imo). And it was just all 'Clegg I'll do whatever you like BUT I'M NOT LEAVING 10 DOWNING ST!'

Sigh.

Sorry in any other voting system (parliament, x factor, BGT- whatever) the person with the most votes- wins.

The loser can't just get together with another loser(s) and declare themselves winner! What kind of insanity is that? 
Waiting for Camerons speech. and then Cleggs after that, wonder if they've been talking.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I think this country needs a change, tories and lib dems should form a coalition and get labour out.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Oh no! I wasn't even drunk. Tired, yes. But drunk, no. LOL
> 
> Maybe it was your bit about the paintbrush?  Or maybe I came on too strong with my porsche ambition. LOL
> 
> ...


It was your paint brush.

Tory toffs speech is going to be directly proceeded by a speech by the limp wristed libs. The two of em are at it already


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> lol I must have imagined them too lol
> 
> How's the election night hardcore after a night glued to the TV/ computer??? I'm cream crackered and both feel & look like poo!


I fell asleep on the couch under the quilt. I woke up there with the TV still on about an hour ago.

I haven't moved yet.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

where is this limp wristed libs coming from?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> where is this limp wristed libs coming from?


I wish they'd stick with keeping true to their policies as opposed to siding with a party with completely differing values just because they are current flavour of the month. Just my opinion ofcourse


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> The loser can't just get together with another loser(s) and declare themselves winner! What kind of insanity is that?


My thinking exactly!

I think the whole system is just silly.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I wish they'd stick with keeping true to their policies as opposed to siding with a party with completely differing values just because they are current flavour of the month. Just my opinion ofcourse


Have to say i really can't see how the Tories and Lib Dems could possible ever come together, they are just too far apart :confused1:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Have to say i really can't see how the Tories and Lib Dems could possible ever come together, they are just too far apart :confused1:


Simples they can't. I reckon all parties will be playing a tactical game from now on in the hope that when another general election gets called (hopefully soon!) the brown nosing will pay off and they'll swing a majority.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

There is no way that the Lib dems can join with Labour, and here's why:

Nick Clegg wants to reform the voting system so that it becomes proportional representation. Under that system last night (if it were in force), the Conservatives would have more power than Labour in parliament.

Nick Clegg would be a hypocrite if he joined with Labour now to stop the Tories getting more seats. It would be the opposite of proportional representation!

And for that reason, I reckon by next week, Dave Cameron will be top man, backed by Nick Clegg and Brown will be out on his bum.

Watch this space!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Simples they can't. I reckon all parties will be playing a tactical game from now on in the hope that when another general election gets called (hopefully soon!) the brown nosing will pay off and they'll swing a majority.


They need to do alot of work, people are sick of all the obvious "tactics", they have insulted our intelligence for way too long.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

OK so no Cleggsy afterall - apologies to the man of the moment.

I'm all politics'd out so am gonna crawl back under me duvet where I may remain for some time


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

petforum said:


> I think this country needs a change, tories and lib dems should form a coalition and get labour out.


You're a man of few words Mark, but when you speak, it's words of wisdom.

:thumbup:

Brown's going down, Clegg's on Dave's leg and the Tories are teaching the Lib Dems how to run a country properly.

Thank god Labour didn't win (I would have lost a rep point if they did LOL).


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

so what happens now...............







im stll confused :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> You're a man of few words Mark, but when you speak, it's words of wisdom.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


*haha don't count your chickens too soon.From what i understand labour could still go in with the libs.:thumbup:*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha don't count your chickens too soon.From what i understand labour could still go in with the libs.:thumbup:*


Nah. Impossible.

How can a man called Nick Clegg, who strongly believes in proportional representation, ignore the party who won the most seats in order to "win"?

That's the opposite of proportional representation!

LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Nah. Impossible.
> 
> How can a man called Nick Clegg, who strongly believes in proportional representation, ignore the party who won the most seats in order to "win"?
> 
> ...


*I agree with you, i was just stateing what has just been said on the telly.I thought it was the end of the road for gordon Brown but they are saying thats not the case...........yet.*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Nah. Impossible.
> 
> How can a man called Nick Clegg, who strongly believes in proportional representation, ignore the party who won the most seats in order to "win"?
> 
> ...


I take your point. However, Clegg is a politician. He wants a system where his party can be voted into power. Cameron has only offered an "all-party committee" to look at electoral reform (ie we'll sit and talk about it but in reality do nothing about it and no change will ever happen), whereas Brown has offered a referendum on electoral reform. Brown's offer has got to be better from Clegg's point of view. Clegg can always sop his conscience with the fact that the Tories have only received a third of the total votes, so two thirds of the country don't want them in power.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree with you, i was just stateing what has just been said on the telly.I thought it was the end of the road for gordon Brown but they are saying thats not the case...........yet.*


Everyone knows that underneath Gordon Brown's human mask there is this:










A Kling-on.

He clings on to power and the keys to number 10, and will remain to do so until the bailiffs arrive. 

We wouldn't have even had an election if the law said we didn't need one. He'd just have remained here forever and ever.



I think we'll have an official announcement from Nick Clegg and the Lib Dems on Monday afternoon around 1.10pm. They will side with the Tories under the pretence of "whilst we have many things we would like to begin implementing and reforming, we believe that the country comes first. For that reason, we've agreed that David Cameron should take the position of Prime minister, and we shall work to solve the deficit issue with the Conservatives as a matter of urgency. 
We hope to address the outstanding issues once the financial situation is shored up and the country is back on track."

...or words to that effect.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

have you seen this one classix?

YouTube - David Cameron exposed


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> have you seen this one classix?
> 
> YouTube - David Cameron exposed


LOL. the editing in that is really great. It helps that I love the song too. 

I'm not amazed at it. It's quite easy to take political speeches and edit them as they all contain the same words. I am amazed though at how creatively it was put together.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. the editing in that is really great. It helps that I love the song too.
> 
> I'm not amazed at it. It's quite easy to take political speeches and edit them as they all contain the same words. I am amazed though at how creatively it was put together.


lol it made me laugh!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> Didn't like Browns speech, he's a slimy git (imo). And it was just all 'Clegg I'll do whatever you like BUT I'M NOT LEAVING 10 DOWNING ST!'
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


Politics and Reallity TV are two totally different things. Not all voting systems run like ours, and others run alot better, as it stands in this country a party can have a hell of a lot more votes than another party but still not gain a seat, now that is Insanity!

And yes two losing parties can get together, they cant declare themself the winner but they can apply to govern. This in itself would create a new party of sorts bringing the policies of the two sides together meaning that more people would be happy so if they were running at election they would hold the majority vote! I would hardly call it insanity if the public agreed!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh and i think this sums up what needs to be said about cameron!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh and i think this sums up what needs to be said about cameron!


LOL. If only they left Thatcher's face intact, they could have changed the tagline to Things Could Be Much Better! 

I loved her xxx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. If only they left Thatcher's face intact, they could have changed the tagline to Things Could Be Much Better!
> 
> I loved her xxx


whilst i will dance on her grave!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I got to sleep at 8am . I've had about 3 hours sleep. I like the idea of lib dems/tories coalition


I was up all night, didn't get any sleep atall  And i had work 8am


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> whilst i will dance on her grave!


Why? LOL Did she steal your boyfriend or something?


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Politics and Reallity TV are two totally different things. Not all voting systems run like ours, and others run alot better, as it stands in this country a party can have a hell of a lot more votes than another party but still not gain a seat, now that is Insanity!


Sorry but I think whoever gets the most votes- wins. I comprehend that politics isn't reality television (which I don't watch). I just can't understand a system where the group with the most votes doesn't get in. 

Don't get it. I do think a rethink of the election system is way overdue now though, the election just proved that. 
I voted for Cameron and I'm still hoping for a Conservative government of some sort and I don't think them haing to have the lib dems on side would be the worst thing. I do however, think another 4 years of Brown would see this country run well and truley into the ground.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Why? LOL Did she steal your boyfriend or something?


no she put my family out of work, killed the towns we are from, and is ultimatly responsible for the murder of a young man from my town. People Starved, People froze. She lied and she cheated.

Margaret thatcher will rot in hell for a very very long time. So yes i will dance on her grave, whilst singing "ding dong the witch is dead"... and i dont care how daft i look!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> no she put my family out of work, killed the towns we are from, and is ultimatly responsible for the murder of a young man from my town. People Starved, People froze. She lied and she cheated.
> 
> Margaret thatcher will rot in hell for a very very long time. So yes i will dance on her grave, whilst singing "ding dong the witch is dead"... and i dont care how daft i look!


Oooooo can we make it a duet :thumbup: Can't believe anyone could herald her as some sort of hero, she was NUTS !!!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oooooo can we make it a duet :thumbup: Can't believe anyone could herald her as some sort of hero, she was NUTS !!!!!


of course!!! But i'm having the ruby slippers!  :arf:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

and this coming from a 'loving' community


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just been chatting to someone who said that there's no point in another election because those who couldn't vote wouldn't have made a difference anyway.

They also want to see an electoral reform. Thoughts?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> and this coming from a 'loving' community


i'm very loving!

i'm just not very forgiving


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry. I was busy doing a pic for Fleur.

So did Thatcher do all of this before she moved into number 10? That's shocking. You would think they would run a criminal check on any would be prime ministers!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

thatcher did all this while at number 10 as you well know!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oooooo can we make it a duet :thumbup: Can't believe anyone could herald her as some sort of hero, she was NUTS !!!!!


*I think she had back bone which is more than can be said for the 3 we have now..I didn't agree with everything MT stood for but i had more respect for her than anyone since.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think she had back bone which is more than can be said for the 3 we have now..I didn't agree with everything MT stood for but i had more respect for her than anyone since.*


Yeah she had a backbone alright and a heart of solid granite :lol:

If we are talking about charisma i think Blair in his earlier days had tonnes of the stuff but like MT his ego got the better of him


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

God that woman was evil. In her term she shafted so many people, it was unreal. I guess the ones who never experienced hardship are the ones who still think she was the granite bees knees. Lucky you!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yeah she had a backbone alright and a heart of solid granite :lol:
> 
> If we are talking about charisma i think Blair in his earlier days had tonnes of the stuff but like MT his ego got the better of him


*haha i can't say Maggie had charisma, but yes i believe women voted for Tony with their eyes. i also think thats why Gordon brown has lost this election.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha i can't say Maggie had charisma, but yes i believe women voted for Tony with their eyes. i also think thats why Gordon brown has lost this election.*


It's a shame it's all got a bit "celebrity"


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> but yes i believe women voted for Tony with their eyes.


Did they???? Good Lord!!

Well that says a lot for the people who voted Maggie in then.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha i can't say Maggie had charisma, but yes i believe women voted for Tony with their eyes. i also think thats why Gordon brown has lost this election.*











now him i would vote for :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> It's a shame it's all got a bit "celebrity"


*SO true and i now pity this country if it goes the way its looking now.God help the young people thinking of buying a home, or new bussinesses because it spells trouble.imo.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> now him i would vote for :lol:


Looks like he could DEFINATELY join a hung parliament  :lol:

(well someone had to make that joke)


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Looks like he could DEFINATELY join a hung parliament  :lol:
> 
> (well someone had to make that joke)


:lol: wondered how long it would take :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *SO true and i now pity this country if it goes the way its looking now.God help the young people thinking of buying a home, or new bussinesses because it spells trouble.imo.*


Sorry Jan i got distracted by naughty Mof5 

I agree, it looks bleak for the ordinary bod :frown:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> but yes i believe women voted for Tony with their eyes. i also think thats why Gordon brown has lost this election.


Well this one didn't and that's a sad indictement on women . Certainly those I know aren't quite so crass as to vote for a political party because of the looks of the leader.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:drool: If it was looks I'd vote for him. Who is that?

I wouldn't vote on looks I wouldn't have been able to yesterday anyway none of the politicians over here are good looking


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sorry Jan *i got distracted by naughty Mof5 *
> 
> I agree, it looks bleak for the ordinary bod :frown:


sorry Jan, I'll stand in the naughty corner now


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Well this one didn't and that's a sad indictement on women . Certainly those I know aren't quite so crass as to vote for a political party because of the looks of the leader.


Absolutely... that's a below the belt comment really, Janice. We all know whose white teeth you are dazzled by....


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would be more likely to vote for who I thought seemed like a good guy in general, good intentions, decent policies and seeming like a decent person. Apparently GB has a glass eye? One girl in my year (aged 17 thank god) questioned me when I said I didn't feel Cameron was very trustworthy, saying 'oh well Brown has a glass eye and they aren't even the same size so you can't vote for him'  I don't know if he does or not but I don't care.

I don't actually know of any woman who finds Cameron attractive either, people have asked such things and he has never seemed overly popular by those I know, nor GB more Clegg I think, but I know none who's vote was affected by those kinda of thoughts.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


mumof5 said:











now him i would vote for :lol:

Click to expand...

YuK not my type at all.Not enough meat.:lol::lol::lol:



MerlinsMum said:



Absolutely... that's a below the belt comment really, Janice. We all know whose white teeth you are dazzled by....

Click to expand...

lmao it takes a damn sight more than white teeth to impress me.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> lmao it takes a damn sight more than white teeth to impress me.


CM for Prime Minister!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> CM for Prime Minister!!!!!!! :lol:


*
:thumbup: oh ok then, if needs must.:lol::lol:*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this image says it all...










The country is blue and yellow, yet because of the boundary revisions (implemented by Labour a few years ago) there is still no overall majority?

Hilarious! According to this map, the citizens of Newcastle, Liverpool and Manchester seem to be dictating the government of England!

Is that fair?

EDIT: Image supplied by the Daily Mail: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ele...eron-Brown-battle-crushed-Cleggs-support.html


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I think this image says it all...


You've missed some cities out - Sheffield, Birmingham, Leeds, London, Glasgow, Edinburgh and probably a lot more are also mostly red on this map.

And if you look at it population-wise instead of area-wise, then the dense population of the red areas compared to the sparser population of the blue areas would give a much truer picture.

The MAP doesn't tell it all - THE FIGURES tell it all. Only 6.1% more people voted Conservative than Labour - why doesn't the map show only 6.1% more blue compared to red? And with Labour and LiibDem figures added together, Conservatives actually scored 15.9% less - so if you went on actual figures the map should have more red and yellow together than blue.

Trust the Daily Wail to try to put their own spin on everything for the gullible to believe!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yey at least my area is all Blue :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

willa said:


> Yey at least my area is all Blue :thumbup::thumbup:


Ah - so it's your fault if we end up with a conservative government then! 

lol: Only joking :lol: )


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

They showed a different sort of map on the BBC coverge as they said the above version doesn't accurately reflect the position


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Our voting system does not reflect a true picture of what people want and since being in power Labour has moved the boundaries in it's favour - which is why electoral reform is needed badly.

As an example, in 2005 Labour won a majority winning 55% of the seats with 38% of the vote. Compare that to 2010 where the Conservatives have won 47% of the seats with 36% of the vote. That means that Labour won a whopping 8% extra seats with only 2% extra voters. And as it is 'seats' that win the election, not votes, it makes a mockery of the system.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I'm in the red


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Why don't they just count which party has the most votes? That's what they do in America

Ain't there gonna be a re-election soon though?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> You've missed some cities out - Sheffield, Birmingham, Leeds, London, Glasgow, Edinburgh and probably a lot more are also mostly red on this map.
> 
> And if you look at it population-wise instead of area-wise, then the dense population of the red areas compared to the sparser population of the blue areas would give a much truer picture.
> 
> ...


I accept that the map doesn't tell it all, but it certainly says it all for the locations of voters. 
Also, if we take it on real percentage of votes (which are also given on the map), the figures are as follows:

Conservative - 36.1%
Labour - 29%
Lib Dem - 23%
Others - 11.9%

So, there is a clear winner here with 7.1% more votes. Yep?

But no...Labour doesn't like it that way. So they've taken hardcore Labour areas like Liverpool, and "carved them up". What was once 2 areas (Liverpool North, Liverpool South) with 2 MP positions up for grabs, is now 6 areas - each with a seat in parliament! What next? Will they say that every postcode in Liverpool needs it's own MP, whilst the whole of Oxford can have just 1? LOL They can't just keep dividing up their slices of the country and telling us that each crumb in the North is equal to a whole city in the South.

That's how Labour have more seats.

Also, whilst the Conservatives may have only gotten 7.1% more votes than Labour...spare a thought for the poor Lib Dems. The gap between them and Labour is even less (just 6%), yet because of Labour's careful boundary planning...the Lib Dems are given just 57 seats in Parliament vs. Labour's 258 seats! Is that really a fair voting system or an accurate reflection of what the citizens voted for?

There are currently 649 seats in parliament.

The country voted.

Let's look at those voting percentages and compare how many seats 'should be occupied' vs actually will be!

Conservatives - 36.1% - should mean they get 234 seats - they're actually getting 306.
Labour - 29% - should mean they get 188 seats - they're actually getting 258.
Lib Dems - 23% - should mean they get 149 seats - they're actually getting 57. _How is that a true representation of how the people voted?_


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Also, whilst the Conservatives may have only gotten 7.1% more votes than Labour...spare a thought for the poor Lib Dems. The gap between them and Labour is even less (just 6%), yet because of Labour's careful boundary planning...the Lib Dems are given just 57 seats in Parliament vs. Labour's 258 seats! Is that really a fair voting system or an accurate reflection of what the citizens voted for?
> 
> There are currently 649 seats in parliament.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree with you that our system is crap - as I've said elsewhere on here, electoral reform is a must and the only fair way to do it is to introduce PR. If Clegg settles for anything less than a referendum on electoral reform from either Cameron or Brown, then he will have lost the chance of a lifetime.

I hope Cameron is too frightened that his party will become a minority party to agree to reform and that Clegg does a deal with Brown instead. There was an early indication of what life is going to be like under a Tory government earlier today on the BBC - Liam Fox was saying that he had never met any voter who actually wanted electoral reform.  Already the Tories are ignoring the people ............. back to the eighties, methinks


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh, I agree with you that our system is crap - as I've said elsewhere on here, electoral reform is a must and the only fair way to do it is to introduce PR. If Clegg settles for anything less than a referendum on electoral reform from either Cameron or Brown, then he will have lost the chance of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope Cameron is too frightened that his party will become a minority party to agree to reform and that Clegg does a deal with Brown instead. There was an early indication of what life is going to be like under a Tory government earlier today on the BBC - Liam Fox was saying that he had never met any voter who actually wanted electoral reform.  Already the Tories are ignoring the people ............. back to the eighties, methinks


I am still holding out for a labour/lib dem coalition. I just can't see how the tories and lib dems will ever find real common ground.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh, I agree with you that our system is crap - as I've said elsewhere on here, electoral reform is a must and the only fair way to do it is to introduce PR. If Clegg settles for anything less than a referendum on electoral reform from either Cameron or Brown, then he will have lost the chance of a lifetime.
> 
> I hope Cameron is too frightened that his party will become a minority party to agree to reform and that Clegg does a deal with Brown instead. There was an early indication of what life is going to be like under a Tory government earlier today on the BBC - Liam Fox was saying that he had never met any voter who actually wanted electoral reform.  Already the Tories are ignoring the people ............. back to the eighties, methinks


LOL. Liam Fox hasn't met me then! I think that most people assume the system already works in the fairer way. Just look at the comments from people who voted for the first time, and wasted the vote on Lib Dems. They couldn't believe that despite they and all their friends voting, Cleggy was getting so few "real results".

I think it would be greatly hypocritical if Clegg, and avid supporter of a fairer political system and proportional representation, were to dismiss the Tories (the party who won more percentage share than any of the others) and sided with Labour to form a coalition government. It would surely be the opposite of what he is trying to achieve.

Let's not forget, Labour promised political reform in their 1997 manifesto. In 13 whole years they haven't done a thing until it looked like they might lose an election. I don't think Clegg will be sucked in so easily.

The parties will have to compromise on their views whatever happens though, and I'm excited about that. It should stop any extremism (hopefully).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I am still holding out for a labour/lib dem coalition. I just can't see how the tories and lib dems will ever find real common ground.


*Yes! we agree agian. God help this country if the tories get in because nobody else wil.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Liam Fox hasn't met me then! I think that most people assume the system already works in the fairer way. Just look at the comments from people who voted for the first time, and wasted the vote on Lib Dems. They couldn't believe that despite they and all their friends voting, Cleggy was getting so few "real results".
> 
> I think it would be greatly hypocritical if Clegg, and avid supporter of a fairer political system and proportional representation, were to dismiss the Tories (the party who won more percentage share than any of the others) and sided with Labour to form a coalition government. It would surely be the opposite of what he is trying to achieve.
> 
> ...


Please don't perpetuate the myth that voting Lib Dems is a wasted vote, voting is about voting for the party you believe in not tactically voting against a party you don't.

I don't think Clegg would be a hypocrite if the tories won't give him the electoral reform he wants.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Please don't perpetuate the myth that voting Lib Dems is a wasted vote, voting is about voting for the party you believe in not tactically voting against a party you don't.
> 
> I don't think Clegg would be a hypocrite if the tories won't give him the electoral reform he wants.


Don't you agree though, that under the current system, voting Lib Dem IS a wasted vote?

If you've had enough of the governing party, voting Lib Dem doesn't achieve anything. That's why, throughout history in this country, nobody has ever won an election - parties simply lose an election.

Under Nick Clegg's suggestions though, I think more people would feel comfortable voting for the party they believe in rather than against the party they don't. I do hope that we get to see PR within the next 10 years. It's a much fairer system.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Don't you agree though, that under the current system, voting Lib Dem IS a wasted vote?
> 
> If you've had enough of the governing party, voting Lib Dem doesn't achieve anything. That's why, throughout history in this country, nobody has ever won an election - parties simply lose an election.
> 
> Under Nick Clegg's suggestions though, I think more people would feel comfortable voting for the party they believe in rather than against the party they don't. I do hope that we get to see PR within the next 10 years. It's a much fairer system.


I agree we need the reform but it would have been against my principles to have voted for a party i didn't believe in just to prevent the other one getting in. From little acorns and all that 

I think if people hadn't taken the attitude it was a wasted vote and actually voted Lib Dem if they felt they talked sense we would have seen a very different result 

I still think we should settle the whole problem for the government and send them the results of our poll


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I agree we need the reform but it would have been against my principles to have voted for a party i didn't believe in just to prevent the other one getting in. From little acorns and all that
> 
> I think if people hadn't taken the attitude it was a wasted vote and actually voted Lib Dem if they felt they talked sense we would have seen a very different result
> 
> I still think we should settle the whole problem for the government and send them the results of our poll


That would be very sensible actually. LOL

Because then, Labour would definitely be in 3rd place! Gordon would HAVE to leave then.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> That would be very sensible actually. LOL
> 
> Because then, Labour would definitely be in 3rd place! Gordon would HAVE to leave then.


Yep and i would have to live with the consequences of my actions but i would still feel at least my views had a louder voice and then next time round once the Tories had finished screwing it all up my party would stand a pretty good chance of a shot at the Main Job


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

classixuk said:


> We wouldn't have even had an election if the law said we didn't need one. He'd just have remained here forever and ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like I called it a day too early! LOL

Maybe I should think about getting a career on "Most Haunted" and become the next Derek Akorah?

Anyone fancy a reading?


----------

